# 2014 Steaming in the Moisture



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2013)

*2014 Let's Steam in the Moisture*


Moisture, Retention, Reduced Breakage, Manageable New Growth, Easier Detangling, Shiny Soft Hair

*Come and steam with me.*

The New Year will be here and gone before you know it. Don’t let it go by without realizing the many benefits of steaming your hair. I am ready to steam my way through the New Year. Will you join me?

To join please thank the OP and post the answers to the following:

*1. How often you will steam?
2. What method are you using to steam?
3. What products will you steam with?*

The only rule is to try to check in at least once weekly and share your progress with us. Progress pictures are encouraged but not required. 

The benefits of steaming include:
1. Moisture, Moisture, Moisture!!
2. Increased Shine
3. Increased manageability of new growth 
4. Softer hair 
5. Less hair breakage 
6. Decrease in dandruff caused by dry scalp
7. Easier detangling

I have tried to include everyone who participated in the 2013 challenge. Please forgive me if I left anyone off:

bajandoc86
Nix08
HairPleezeGrow
IDareT'sHair
*Frisky*
McQuay30
@APrayer4Hair
EnExitStageLeft
lovelycurls
NJoy
cutenss
Phoenix14
blackeyes31626
Golden75
Nichelle_jb
Coffee
cherry.a
Saludable84
@altaangel
ladykpnyc
Growingmyhairlong
AtlantaJJ
Oceanfox
Karamela
ConstantlyDynamic
DominicanBrazilian82
curlyhersheygirl
JustGROWwithIt
Funmiloves
LaidBak
Angelicus
Shay72
Cherokee-n-Black
nubiennze
Soratachi
pelohello
Golden*Brown
SugarRush
felic1
Curlykutie
bronzebomb
ojthomas
antavia009
Papoose
fadaka
Nappy Nelly
AnitaTheLengths
Incrediblehairgirl
tomnikids3
blondemane
dollface0023
blackmaven
bunnie82
LivingDoll
bhndbrwneyes
@jbwph0101
CurliDiva
curlycrocheter
WarriorGurl23
Ang!
tiffers
Angelicus
Fine 4s
ronie
karenjoe
Im_a_mom40
myhairgrowstoo
footsie
Kim0105
cynd
MizzBFly
Lissa0821
MGA2013
KiWiStyle
divachyk
xu93texas
shortt29
kinchen
rawsilk
nmartin20
Nova
sharifeh
jbwphoto1
MayaNatural

Happy Happy Steaming!


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for starting the 2014 challenge!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 15, 2013)

This is just on time - I just came from under the steamer for my DC tonight.

I plan to steam 1x a week.
I use a standup steamer :love
I steam with a looonnnggg list of stuff - oils, DCs, moisturisers, clays etc.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Omgosh I was so bad this year with this challenge.  I'm going to step up my steaming game for sure. 

1. How often you will steam? Once per week
2. What method are you using to steam? LCL stand up steamer
3. What products will you steam with? SD, HQ, BASK, SM, Annabelles, any dcs I have on hand. 

Pic of current length




HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? *weekly*
2. What method are you using to steam? *Professional steamer*
3. What products will you steam with? *I will be using a mix of different Dc's to steam with. Each week I will post what I am using.*


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll be back to post but I'm absolutely in


----------



## blackmaven (Dec 15, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? Weekly

2. What method are you using to steam?Professional Dryer 

3. What products will you steam with? I will be throwing everything in the             
kitchen sink into my hair. Nexxus Humectress,Aphoghee still working on regimen.


----------



## toaster (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd like to join! I recently bought a steamer based off of everyone's reviews and I loooove it.

1. How often you will steam? Once every four days
2. What method are you using to steam? LCL stand up steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Deep conditioners with my oil mix on top.

I'm under the steamer right now with SSI Moisture Riche on 3/4 of my head and Hairveda Sitrinillah on the other 1/4. I looooovvveeeee the SSI but I think I use too much when I DC on dry hair which is my main form of application. I will repurchase to use only after I shampoo. 

This was my first time using Hairveda. It's very thick! It seems super moisturizing but was a little lacking in the detangling department. I need to figure out how to use it because I have 2 containers and was hoping to make this my main deep conditioner. 

I think both conditioners would be awesome heavy leave ins for a wash and go.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in! I pretty much steam weekly. I will do my best to keep up with posting in this thread.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in. Been steaming since Nov and its awesome.  I will steam once a week with my professional stand up steamer and will deep condition with various dc's and oils and honey. Will post what I use each week.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 16, 2013)

Idk how I missed last year's thread but I've got a host of yummy-looking DCs to try out in the new year!

1. How often you will steam? I'm aiming for weekly but it's more likely to be bi-monthly.

2. What method are you using to steam? Huetiful Steamer *my cat ate the plug so steaming has been tricky. :'( *

3. What products will you steam with? I will be using: commercial DCs, commercial conditioners mixed with ayurveda, oils, and homemade masques.

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fell off in 2013 because I was in yarn twist/extentions most of the year, but welcome steaming thru 2014 - taking an extention break.

1. How often you will steam? At least 2x per month, but aiming for every week
2. What method are you using to steam? Huetitful Steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Wayyyyyyyyyyy too many to list  - def DC's and want to experiment steaming with oils/butters.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 16, 2013)

1. I'll continue to steam weekly
2. I use my LCL beauty steamer
3. I steam with DC's ( to many to list )


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 16, 2013)

Joining!!!
1. How often you will steam? 1x weekly to 2x monthly
2. What method are you using to steam? Steamer
3. What products will you steam with? My Silk Dreams conditioner.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 16, 2013)

My steamer broke  and I may weave it up for winter.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Rozlewis

1. How often you will steam? At least once a week, I'm going to aim for twice a week during the winters months.

2. What method are you using to steam? LCL Beauty Home Steamer

3. What products will you steam with?  Always with an oil, sometimes with an oil plus one of various deep conditioners.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

Will Steam x2 Per Week:  Either Tuesday/Friday or Wednesday/Saturday

Using: LCL Pro Series

With: A Variety of Moisturizing DC'ers - I do my Protein & Reconstructors under Dryer


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 16, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? Bi-weekly
2. What method are you using to steam? stand up steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Joico Moisture Recovery treatment balm mixed with honey


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks for the update Rozlewis

1. How often you will steam? Weekly
2. What method are you using to steam? I WILL get my professional steamer this Christmas(come hell to my husband) or I will use the ol' method of the turban with plastic caps
3. What products will you steam with? everything I have


----------



## Prettiib (Dec 17, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? 1x per week
2. What method are you using to steam? Q-Redew
3. What products will you steam with? Shea Moisture Purification Masque or Happy Nappy Honey Knot Going Bananas


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Rozlewis for starting this challenge! I am still steaming regularly so I will be in again! 

*How often you will steam?* I steam once a week, very rarely I will do it twice.

*What method are you using to steam? * I use my Huetiful hair steamer. 

*What products will you steam with? * Depends, I rotate DC's. I currently have Aussie Moist 3 min that I mix with coconut oil and sometimes I just use Mane n Tail. I am planning on adding Carol's Daughter monoi repair mask to my rotation soon as well.

My starting pic...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks Rozlewis for starting this challenge! I am still steaming regularly so I will be in again!
> 
> How often you will steam? I steam once a week, very rarely I will do it twice.
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Steaming this Evening with:
SSI's Fortifying Hair Mask over Coffee


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> 2014 Let's Steam in the Moisture  Moisture, Retention, Reduced Breakage, Manageable New Growth, Easier Detangling, Shiny Soft Hair  Come and steam with me.  The New Year will be here and gone before you know it. Don’t let it go by without realizing the many benefits of steaming your hair. I am ready to steam my way through the New Year. Will you join me?  To join please thank the OP and post the answers to the following:
> 
> I'm joining...
> 
> ...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair is beautiful!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Wow, thanks! My hair was lookin' a hot mess when those pics were taken!  I have it cornrowed under a wig for about 3 weeks but so I just took one side braid down to do a quick length check so its was a frizzy mess. But thanks for the compliment. You made my day!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are we posting in here?   I am steaming in my dc of biolage matrix aqua immersion on my roots and Aubrey Rosa Mosqueta on my length.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to steam in the morning with HQ Slip


----------



## fletgee (Dec 19, 2013)

How often will you steam?-1x a week
What method are you using to steam?-Hot towels and plastic cap
What products will you steam with?-Kanechom products with olive oil and a banana


----------



## WarriorGurl23 (Dec 19, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? Once per week
2. What method are you using to steam? Huetiful 
3. What products will you steam with? Homemade DCs & various storebought


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 19, 2013)

Steaming with Hairveda Sitrinillah for 30 minutes


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2013)

Also steaming with Hairveda Sitrinillah for 30 minutes.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 20, 2013)

I didn't get a mention on my phone! But thanks for starting the challenge Rozlewis 

1. How often you will steam? Weekly
2. What method are you using to steam? Still turban and plastic cap 
3. What products will you steam with? I don't have a 'go to' steam product, but I'll be adding olive oil or coconut oil to what ever I use.


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 20, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? 1-2 times a week 

2. What method are you using to steam? Hooded steamer

3. What products will you steam with? Conditioner & oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Steamed in:  SSI Fortifying Mask over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 21, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? Shooting for weekly
2. What method are you using to steam? Using my new Huetiful I got during their Memorial Day sale tbT is still in the box!  Shame on busy me...
3. What products will you steam with? Deep conditioners, oils, light protein.


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can you steam with a weave?


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 21, 2013)

Steamed with HQS Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Mask.  If my hair wasn't cornrowed I'm sure it would be falling into neat little clumps.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 21, 2013)

SexySin985 said:


> Can you steam with a weave?



I plan too, I'll be steaming with shower cap and turban so I think it'll be fine


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in!  My goal is to steam once per week for at least 45 minutes with Moisture Balance conditioner and one quick 15 minute steam with a leave-in (Design Essentials Natural Hair Leave In, Kimmaytube Leave-In, etc.).


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can someone recommend some cheap but effective steamers? I would like to do this but don't want to spend an arm and a leg on a product that will end up collecting dust.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 21, 2013)

Will steam w/ HQS Mango Repair Mask


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 21, 2013)

The Huetiful steamer if you can catch it on sale. Or the Product Exchange on here (LHCF) 
The Laila Ali tabletop hood dryer and a plastic grocery bag with some liquid sprayed inside. 
Lol

HTH! 



ellebelle88 said:


> Can someone recommend some cheap but effective steamers? I would like to do this but don't want to spend an arm and a leg on a product that will end up collecting dust.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 21, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> The Huetiful steamer if you can catch it on sale. Or the Product Exchange on here (LHCF)
> The Laila Ali tabletop hood dryer and a plastic grocery bag with some liquid sprayed inside.
> Lol
> 
> HTH!


Thank you, but those are still way too expensive for my taste. Are steam caps just as effective???


----------



## blondemane (Dec 22, 2013)

1. How often you will steam? I plan to steam 1x/week. Every two weeks will be a DC with a wash and the week in-between will be a "dry steam" with leave in conditioner and oil
2. What method are you using to steam? My stand up steamer from LCL
3. What products will you steam with? John Masters Leave In Detangler/Conditioner, avocado oil, aubrey organics conditioners (GBP and honeysuckle rose)


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

What's your price range? I could give better suggestions if I knew.

I would say steam caps *can* be just as effective.

For the shoestring haircare budget, I say a couple plastic grocery bags and as many winter hats (beanies, skull caps, thick scarves) as you can stand to pile on top is just fine. TBH, in a super lazy mood, I have done this with 2-3 woolen hats and fallen asleep. The warmth on my head usually wakes me up, I'll take one or two hats off, go back to sleep, and rinse out in the morning. I'm sure you wouldn't need to leave your treatment on overnight like I do to get the full effect (like I said, pure laziness on my behalf), but the warmer you can get your head (while remaining comfortable), the better. You could even wrap some aluminum foil on top of the plastic grocery bag (or buy the foil processing caps to put over the plastic to be fancy).

I only have a steamer *and* standing dryer to be fancy; and for those less lazy more convenient days.

HTH! 



ellebelle88 said:


> Thank you, but those are still way too expensive for my taste. Are steam caps just as effective???


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 22, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> The Huetiful steamer if you can catch it on sale. Or the Product Exchange on here (LHCF)  The Laila Ali tabletop hood dryer and a plastic grocery bag with some liquid sprayed inside.  Lol  HTH!



It's on sale now until the Dec 24th. It's $89 I think.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2013)

Do you ladies get better results from steaming before or after washing? I just got a Secura steamer and I'm itching to try it out but this will be my first time steaming.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 22, 2013)

Steamed with happy nappy pink hibiscus conditioner for 20 min


----------



## Beany (Dec 22, 2013)

I steam weekly with the LCL stand up steamer with a mix of DCs and oils.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

For me, it depends on how often I steam and cleanse.

When I first started steaming, I would only do so once or twice a month. And I would always do it after washing my hair. I think this worked better because my hair was stripped of all the previous junk and my DC absorbed best because nothing was interfering with that process.

Now that I prefer not to hop in and out of the shower (or under the sink), I cleanse my hair more often, and I steam at least weekly, I find the effectiveness of my DCs to be about the same as before even though I often steam before cleansing now.

HTH!



lulu97 said:


> Do you ladies get better results from steaming before or after washing? I just got a Secura steamer and I'm itching to try it out but this will be my first time steaming.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 22, 2013)

Steamed today with a mix of some Mane n Tail and coconut oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> For me, it depends on how often I steam and cleanse.
> 
> When I first started steaming, I would only do so once or twice a month. And I would always do it after washing my hair. I think this worked better because my hair was stripped of all the previous junk and my DC absorbed best because nothing was interfering with that process.
> 
> ...



I steamed before washing yesterday because like you, I didn't want to hop in and out the shower. My hair felt nice!


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 23, 2013)

Steamed with LeKair cholesterol on dry hair, found an old jar while trying to reduce my stash. Don't even know where that came from. Never used it before but my hair actually felt moisturized after rinsing, maybe I'll use it again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Steaming with:
Hairveda's Methi-Set (Step 2)


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming with:
> Hairveda's Methi-Set (Step 2)



IDareT'sHair, let me know how it works by just steaming in the step 2. I usually do a steam session with one of my other moisturizing DC's after the step 2. I was a little afraid of protein overload.


----------



## schely10 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm in!!
I steam usually twice per week - once when I pre-poo (using coconut oil) & once on washday when I deep condition (using mixed chicks deep conditioner). I use a large hooded steamer that has wheels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

@Rozlewis

I relaxed Friday. So, I need to build my hair back up. I'll see how it feels upon rinsing.

 I thought Step 2 was the Moisture Component of the Process?  Or at least a "Balancer"


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> I relaxed Friday. So, I need to build my hair back up. I'll see how it feels upon rinsing.
> 
> I thought Step 2 was the Moisture Component of the Process?  Or at least a "Balancer"



IDareT'sHair, let me know what you think after rinsing.

I was probably overly cautious but I considered the fact that I have had a hard time getting my moisture game on point this season. My hair is usually thick and thirsty so I went an extra step with the moisture but probably would have been OK without the extra moisture session. 

I also look at Step 2 as a balancer after shocking the hair with so much protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Rozlewis

It felt really 'good' and silky upon rinsing, but I got scared and did a DB Pumpkin Rinse out afterwards.

I don't think it was necessary though.  It felt really good.

Now, I'm trying to figure out if I'll try to use it twice a month?  Especially since it's open.

Love Step 2.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, thanks for sharing this. It is good to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

@Rozlewis

I think Imma use it twice per month. 

 I had little to no shedding.


----------



## toaster (Dec 24, 2013)

I miss steaming!! I'll be back to my steamer on January 7th and will treat myself to a 60 minute steam session.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> I think Imma use it twice per month.
> 
> I had little to no shedding.



IDareT'sHair, it seems like you can do it twice a month but do you consider this a medium or hard protein treatment? Also,  how does it compare (if at all) to BASK Vanilla Whiskey?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Rozlewis

I think Step1 is very similar to b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla don't you?  

I'd say a Medium for me.  Could be Hard for some.

b.a.s.k. Whiskey say you could use twice per month and since it's pretty similar (for me), I think I'd be safe with this.

Especially these few weeks Post.  Plus, I've been experiencing some random shedding.

Your thoughts on Step1 vs b.a.s.k.?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> I think Step1 is very similar to b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla don't you?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, I have BASK Whiskey in my stash but I have not used it yet. When I had my last hair analysis it said I needed to up my protein so I have been experimenting in an effort not to go to far and end up with protein overload. I have a few good protein treatments in my stash but have no used all of them. I really like the Methi Sativa and I am looking forward to trying to Vanilla Whiskey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Rozlewis

The other 'good' ones are: Claudie's Reconstructor and Claudie's Renew Protein Rx.

I also love Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair

Keep all of those in mind.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 26, 2013)

Just finished sitting under my steamer. Did a prepoo with Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment. I've never used this conditioner before, it was a free gift at Sally's.


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 26, 2013)

Taken off my weave, dried steamed with EVOO


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in and was just thinking about this the other day.  

1. How often you will steam? weekly 

2. What method are you using to steam? I have a table top steamer

3. What products will you steam with? DC that I have in my closet(im not buying anything special)...


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2013)

Steamed with HQS Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Masque with a little coconut oil on top.
I am SO ready to take these cornrows out! Still haven't decided if I'll flat iron for the end of the year...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

Steaming with: Fleurtzy's Deep Treatment


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming with: Fleurtzy's Deep Treatment



IDareT'sHair I saw on FB that she started making this again. Since a few of us stated we were interested in purchasing she's considering selling it again. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

Thank you Curly. Keep me posted. *hopefully the price is lower*


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 27, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Just finished sitting under my steamer. Did a prepoo with Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment. I've never used this conditioner before, it was a free gift at Sally's.



I forgot to add I also steamed later in the day yesterday after I shampooed with Carol's Daughter Monoi repairing mask. My hair feels amazing!


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 28, 2013)

Wash day for me today, will steam with my dc mix - Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner, Honey and Coconut Oil. I plan on putting in another weave in tomorrow or on Monday, so will use curlformers to stretch my hair


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 28, 2013)

Steaming with Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 28, 2013)

Hubby got me a steamer as a Christmas present so I figure I might as well join you. Here are my stats:

1. How often you will steam? Weekly

2. What method are you using to steam? it's a professional standing hair steamer

3. What products will you steam with? Anything that I'm deep conditioning with, lol.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd like to join!

1. How often you will steam? I usually steam every 2-4 weeks.
2. What method are you using to steam? Using a plastic bag under my soft bonnet dryer. I also do baggies or GHE most nights of the week.
3. What products will you steam with? I use oils like coconut, EVOO, argan or castor, protein conditioner, or AVJ under the dryer. I use protein or moisturizing leave ins when I steam overnight.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 29, 2013)

Steaming now with marie dean seaweed and rice dc (first time using) with keravada fenugreek and brahimi oil and with honey. Will steam for about 20 min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> *Steaming now with marie dean seaweed and rice dc (first time using)* with keravada fenugreek and brahimi oil and with honey. Will steam for about 20 min


 
sexypebbly

 Lemme know what you think?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm steaming for 30 minutes, homemade style, with SSI Fortifying Masque over my tea rinse.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> sexypebbly
> 
> Lemme know what you think?



Idaretshair

I think I like it, lol. Felt very nice upon rinsing and had a bit of slip. Hair feels soft and moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

sexypebbly

That's one of my Favs (by her).  Also: Sweet Milk and the Calendua & Chamomile.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 29, 2013)

Idaretshair

Now I know the seaweed and rice dc is a keeper  I'll make sure to look into those my next purchase from marie dean.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 29, 2013)

Just finished steaming for 30 minutes with my oil mix. I'll do deep protein and moisture next weekend. My hair feels so off balance because I had kinky twist/  braid extensions in for 3-4 months. I'm working on getting the balance back so it'll feel soft and moisturized again.


----------



## Beany (Dec 30, 2013)

Currently under the steamer with a mix of yes to carrots, YAM, olive oil, castor oil, cacao bark, and silk and honey latte. Will steam for 30 min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

Steaming with:
Kizuri Beauty's Coconut DC'er


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm in!



 I plan to steam 1x a week or every 2 weeks, depending on how my hair is style.
 I use the LCL Professional Steamer with and without a shower cap.
 I will steam with Aubrey Organics or Giovanni deep conditioners, as well rinses to cover my greys


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 1, 2014)

1. How often you will steam? 2-4x a month
2. What method are you using to steam? Huetiful
3. What products will you steam with? Aussie Moist 3MM, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, As I Am Hydration Elation, oils


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 1, 2014)

1. How often you will steam? Twice a week.
2. What method are you using to steam? LCL Beauty
3. What products will you steam with? Audrey GPB Conditioner and some oils as a hot oil treatment.

Getting braids Jan. 4th so this is when it'll begin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Steaming: SSI's Fortifying Hair Mask over a Cup of skrong Columbian Coffee


----------



## cynd (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in again:

1. How often you will steam? 2 to 4 X month
2. What method are you using to steam? Standing steamer
3. What products will you steam with? Various oils and deep conditioners.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 3, 2014)

Currently under steamer...doing a "dry" steam first, and then will steam again with a mix of Mane n Tail, Aussie Moist 3 min, EVOO, and Aloe juice.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 3, 2014)

I steam last night with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.   I can only stand to do it for 20 minutes and the vents open.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 3, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> I steam last night with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.   I can only stand to do it for 20 minutes and the vents open.



Lissa0821, how do you like the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm? I am thinking about buying it.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 3, 2014)

I steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> @Lissa0821, how do you like the Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm? I am thinking about buying it.


 

Rozlewis  I really like it alot.  I have been using it for about 6 months now.   It is pretty thick and I find it works better fro me under the steam rather than a heating cap.   Since my hair is fine, a little goes a long way.  It has great slip and leaves my hair soft and moisturized for about 3 or 4 days.  I usually don't need to moisturize and seal my ends as frequently. 

I especially perfer to use it when I am deep in a relaxer stretch because I flat iron my roots.  It help my hair to be moisturized so my roots get straight pretty easily.   Also, in the summer months, I noticed my hair doesn't frizz or get puffy in the humidity.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 3, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> Rozlewis  I really like it alot.  I have been using it for about 6 months now.   It is pretty thick and I find it works better fro me under the steam rather than a heating cap.   Since my hair is fine, a little goes a long way.  It has great slip and leaves my hair soft and moisturized for about 3 or 4 days.  I usually don't need to moisturize and seal my ends as frequently.
> 
> I especially perfer to use it when I am deep in a relaxer stretch because I flat iron my roots.  It help my hair to be moisturized so my roots get straight pretty easily.   Also, in the summer months, I noticed my hair doesn't frizz or get puffy in the humidity.



Lissa0821, thanks!! I will go ahead and get it. I have the instant conditioner but not the balm. Thanks for the review.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Steamed with SD mocha silk infusion


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 3, 2014)

Steaming now for about 1 hour with Moisture Balance Conditioner.


----------



## Beany (Jan 4, 2014)

Steaming with yes to carrots, YAM, HH soft and creamy horsetail butter, and grapeseed oil for 30 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2014)

Steaming for 30 minutes using steam with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum DC, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Avocado Oil. This mixture left my hair feeling strong and moisturized. It was tangle free and easy to comb.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Steamed in my dc from last night for 20 minutes.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 4, 2014)

Steamed in AO HSR for 45 minutes. Will probably steam in a rinse as well.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

Steaming for 30 minutes with SSI Riche Moisture Masque and KV oil.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steamed with a honey/olive oil concoction. I really liked this! I gotta include more honey in my reggie!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone use a Q Redew steamer? I am unsure if I will buy one. I need a recommendation.


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 5, 2014)

I steamed for the first time last night and i think I'm in love.  Used db pumpkin seed mixed with avocado oil. Think i will aim for two times a week because my new growth has been super dry lately despite all efforts

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 5, 2014)

Steaming now, for 45 min., with Silk Elements Olive Megasilk moisture treatment.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 6, 2014)

I steamed Saturday for 45 mins with deep conditioner applied,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

Steaming now with: She Scent It's Fortifying Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

DDTexlaxed

This is what you need

http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1037A-LUSTR4


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 7, 2014)

Y'all are making me want to take these mini twists out!! All of the steaming, products, etc.. Lol. I will take them out Thursday and wear a twist out. I will do a henna treatment and deep condition( curl junkie rehab) under my Hair therapy wrap.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DDTexlaxed
> 
> This is what you need
> 
> http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1037A-LUSTR4



  You gonna buy it for me, sis?  I am going to try the 20$ garment steamer.


----------



## Beany (Jan 8, 2014)

Steaming with HH SCM and HH marshmallow fluff for 15 minutes


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

Finally under my steamer! DCing with Cantu Naturals DC and my oil mix. Will steam for 30-40 minutes. Loving it.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 10, 2014)

Steamed with HV SitriNillah after Nexxus Emergencee treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

Steamed with: Kizuri's Coconut Crème DC'er


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2014)

Didn't steam this week - opted for hot head heat cap instead. I'll steam on my next wash day for sure.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 10, 2014)

Relaxed and texlaxed ladies, how is steaming helping your hair? I am going to be texlaxing again soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

DDTexlaxed

Moisture, Moisture, Moisture.

Nice Silky, Soft Hair


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 11, 2014)

Sitting under the steamer right now,


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 11, 2014)

Just finished the first 15 min steam session. Will do another session once the pizza guy comes. Using db pumpkin seed condish, trader Joes nourish and spa, and avocado oil

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 11, 2014)

Steamed today with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, and Rosemary Oil. This was my first time using this conditioner. It has a lot of slip and goes on easy. Hair felt moisturized and healthy.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am deep conditioning right now ORS Mayo under my therapy hair wrap. I wish I was at home under my steamer. Therapy hair wrap is more portable. I really enjoy using this product on my hair. Great slip!!


----------



## Beany (Jan 11, 2014)

Steaming with yes to carrots, YAM, silk and honey latte, CO, argan oil, and olive oil for 30 minutes.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 11, 2014)

Steamed for 15 mns with AO GPB, then for 30 mins with my rhassoul clay DC.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 12, 2014)

Forgot to steam with my oil mixture today. I'll just apply oils and GHE overnight instead. I don't usually GHE on the weekend...I barely even remember to tie up my hair at night moat weekends :/


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2014)

Steamed with Marie Dean's Peach Honey Syrup ---  First time using and I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi ladies, I'm so new to this steaming thing. Last night I went to the gym and used the steam room for 20 min. I decided to prepoo my hair since it was due for a wash. My hair has been so unmanageable since I'm 20 weeks post.

Anyway I made a mixture of TJ nourishing conditioner with a tablespoon of coconut oil, EVOO and a teaspoon of JBCO.

LADIES I ended us washing my hair out in between making dinner about 3 hours later..my hair was detangled, buttery soft and moisturized! I was so shocked because my hair has been so difficult to manage. Here's a pic for reference. I'm a 4B relaxed head, 20 weeks post.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyway I'm joining this challenge! 

I plan on doing this once a week
Since I'm using the area room at the gym, I'll see if I can squeeze in both my prepoo and DC.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 12, 2014)

Steamed 1 hour with SD VS.


----------



## athenat (Jan 12, 2014)

I wanna join this challenge. I have been steaming for the past year with various deep conditioners in fact I use any DC i have on hand. Last night I DC and steamed with DC from Soultanicals for 30 minutes. Happy steaming everyone.


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm joining this challenge. 

Steaming 1x/week
Using Secura table top steamer
Currently using up a bottle of Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm

Starting pic:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Jan 12, 2014)

I used my steamer today for 50 minutes...just chillin'  with a mix of SM Deep Treament Masque and SM Anti-Breakage Masque.


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow I don't think I ever officially joined. I just jumped right on in.   
Method: Secura table top steamer 
Frequency: aiming for twice weekly but no less than weekly 
Products: any and every moisture dc I have mixed with avocado or olive oil. 

I'm not much a pic taker, everything I have is from months ago. I will take a starting pic next week after my relaxer  
 Thanks    
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 13, 2014)

Used carols daughter monoi dc with rice bran oil and honey  the monoi sure does smell good


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 13, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes after misting with EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2014/01/are-steamers-really-worth-buying.html

A good article from The Natural Haven about hair steaming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

Will Steam in: Fluertzy's DC'ing Rx over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2014)

Under the steamer with SSI moisture riche cd and my oil mix.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Will be steaming in my dc tomorrow (either HQ or SD)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

Steamed with: SSI Fortifying DC'er over Coffee


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Steaming now with MD hemp & aloe


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 18, 2014)

Just used the attachment on my steamer for a facial. Lawd, I'm in love with this thing. Best purchase I've made so far for my hair and skin!


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 18, 2014)

I deep conditioned with Naturelle's Herbal Blends(my second time using) and applied grapeseed oil to my hair. Ongoing hit!! I steamed for 45 minutes. Awesome as always!!! I used curl junkie coco something.. I've had it for awhile, I'm liking it. My hair feels great!!

NG HB I think I have enough for one more use.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 18, 2014)

Sitting under the steamer with deep conditioner applied,  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 18, 2014)

I steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Natty Cupuacu and Rhassoul Deep Conditioning Treat from All Things O'Natural.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

Nichelle_jb

Does All Things O Natural ever have Sales?  Interested in the Natty Moist I've been hearing so much about.


----------



## MDinLA (Jan 18, 2014)

For those of you who use steamers, do you use a shower cap or do you steam your hair uncovered?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 18, 2014)

MDinLA said:


> For those of you who use steamers, do you use a shower cap or do you steam your hair uncovered?



Uncovered....I've never used a shower cap


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 18, 2014)

Steamed for 30 mins using Naturelle Grows Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner, Rosemary, Peppermint, and Eucalyptus oils.


----------



## schely10 (Jan 18, 2014)

You should steam your hair directly without anything covering it.


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 18, 2014)

MDinLA said:


> For those of you who use steamers, do you use a shower cap or do you steam your hair uncovered?



Steam uncovered so the moisture can penetrate your hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nichelle_jb
> 
> Does All Things O Natural ever have Sales?  Interested in the Natty Moist I've been hearing so much about.


IDareT'sHair,

I really don't know... this conditioner was my first purchase from Natty.  I purchased it on Black Friday.  She was offering 30% at that time.   I recently received an email from her stating that I had earned 1 Team Natty Punch for my previous purchase over $15.  Apparently, after I earn 5 Natty Punches, I will get a free 8oz Natty butter.  The bad part - you can only earn 1 Natty Punch per order.  So, even if I order $30 worth, I would  only earn 1 Punch and not 2.  

Sorry to not be much help.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

Nichelle_jb

Thank you.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 18, 2014)

MDinLA said:


> For those of you who use steamers, do you use a shower cap or do you steam your hair uncovered?



I steam with my hair uncovered. I'm telling you it is the best purchase for my hair


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Steamed for 30 mins using Naturelle Grows Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner, Rosemary, Peppermint, and Eucalyptus oils.


. How is this one compared to the herbal blends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

nmartin20 Rozlewis

I like both of those too.  Slippery Elm & Herbal Blends.  Both are very nice.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 19, 2014)

Steaming with Marie Dean Coconut & Lime Repair Mask


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2014)

Steamed in my dc last night.  

OAN: I never use a cap with my steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

Um..Yeah..No Cap Skrait Up!


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 19, 2014)

Steaming in Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm mixed with coconut and avocado oils.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 19, 2014)

Steamed with ORS Replenish for 45 minutes


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 20, 2014)

Steamed w/Elucence Moisture balance and olive oil for 1 hour.


----------



## blondemane (Jan 21, 2014)

Currently steaming with a huge mix trying to work down some of my product stash. It includes: spiral solutions repairing protein treatment, curl junkie repair me!, darcy botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner, aubrey organics GBP conditioner, castor oil and honey. Also sealed with avocado oil. I know it seems protein heavy but my hair loves protein and I was in desperate need of a treatment. Steaming for 40 minutes.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 21, 2014)

I ordered a Q Redew. Once it gets to me, I will do a review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie Curl Rehab in Strawberry Ice Creme


----------



## cutenss (Jan 23, 2014)

I steamed in CD Monoi Mask. 20 minutes for the front, and 20 minutes for the back


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 23, 2014)

I did a quick steam yesterday for 15 minutes using EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Under the steamer with It's a 10 Moisture Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Under dryer with: Curl Junkie's Deep Fix (Banana Hibiscus)
Under Steamer with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Crème)


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2014)

Steaming for 30 mins with Claudies Kpangnan Hydrating Deep Conditioner, Manuka Honey, Peppermint oil and Rosemary oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## schely10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Steamed my mustard oil & coconut oil for 30min. About to steam my deep conditioner mixed with silk amino acids for 30min.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 25, 2014)

I really love the Q Redew, but that thing made me so relaxed, I fell asleep and didn't finish my hair!  It does run out of steam fast, but it cut down detangling for me in no time. My hair felt so moisturized and strong. Steaming is going to work for me when or if I texlax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2014)

@DDTexlaxed

Nice Review DD!

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 25, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> Nice Review DD!
> 
> Thanks for Sharing




BTW, I will never use this thing on dirty hair ever again. It made the prongs dirty.To be fair, I waited for 2 weeks to wash. Never again.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 25, 2014)

Steaming right now with DC in for 45mins, 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 25, 2014)

How often do you ladies steam? I am officially addicted! I will sleep great tonight. As a person who suffers from chronic insomnia, I would use the Q Redew for the scalp steam treatment alone.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 25, 2014)

Prepooed with Shea Moisture Purification Masque and oil mixture (castor, avocado, apricot, grape seed, olive oil, jojoba oils). I placed a plastic cap and my turban on my head for 40 minutes. Washed everything out.. Applied my oil mixture again and Bee Mine's Deep conditioner; I am under my steamer now for 45 minutes. I love my steamer and my weekly wash days!  I will twist my hair up with BASK hair butter and one of my leave ins. I need to use up some things!


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 25, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How often do you ladies steam? I am officially addicted! I will sleep great tonight. As a person who suffers from chronic insomnia, I would use the Q Redew for the scalp steam treatment alone.



I try to steam weekly.


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 25, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How often do you ladies steam? I am officially addicted! I will sleep great tonight. As a person who suffers from chronic insomnia, I would use the Q Redew for the scalp steam treatment alone.



I steam once per week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 25, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How often do you ladies steam? I am officially addicted! I will sleep great tonight. As a person who suffers from chronic insomnia, I would use the Q Redew for the scalp steam treatment alone.



I steam once a week. However,  this week I threw a quick mid week steam session before cowashing for 20 minutes which I think helped with detangling. Going forward, I'll do it if I have time on my hands.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 26, 2014)

Under steamer w/ CJ banana & hibiscus deep fix


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How often do you ladies steam? I am officially addicted! I will sleep great tonight. As a person who suffers from chronic insomnia, I would use the Q Redew for the scalp steam treatment alone.


  I usually steam once a week on wash day. However, when my hair is in Goddess braids and I'm not manipulating it, I'll spritz it with a mix of conditioner/water/coconut oil and add in a mid week steam session just to amp up the moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

DDTexlaxed

Twice per week.  Tuesday/Friday OR Wednesday/Saturday.


----------



## athenat (Jan 26, 2014)

I steam weekly, usually Saturday or Sunday for 20-30 minutes. Currently steaming with Afrotastic Curl Elastic from Soultanicals for 30 minutes.


----------



## Holla (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there a thread about what brand steamers people are using? I want to buy a steamer. Not sure what the "it" brand is these days.


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 26, 2014)

Holla said:


> Is there a thread about what brand steamers people are using? I want to buy a steamer. Not sure what the "it" brand is these days.



I don't know about a specific thread but I use the Secura table top steamer purchased from Amazon.

Today I steamed Joico Moisture Recovery Balm mixed with coconut oil and avocado oil.


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 26, 2014)

Fashionista said:


> I don't know about a specific thread but I use the Secura table top steamer purchased from Amazon.



Same here. Had it about 3 weeks and it does the job

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 26, 2014)

Holla said:


> Is there a thread about what brand steamers people are using? I want to buy a steamer. Not sure what the "it" brand is these days.



I purchased mine from lcl beauty.com. I love it! It big and may be a storage issue, but you're able to adjust it.


----------



## blackviolet (Jan 26, 2014)

I just used my brand new LCL steamer  for the second time and I'm loving it.
I steamed in Whiskey Soak for 30 minutes,  cooled and rinsed.

Steamed with Blueberry Cheesecake for 30 minutes.Rinsed,  followed with French Perm stabilizer plus for 1 minute.Currently air drying............hair is  soft & shiny


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

blackviolet

Nice Review!  Great Products!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Same here. Had it about 3 weeks and it does the job  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yep...me too. I have the Secura steamer as well. Love it...just got done doing a steam facial with it. I purchased mine from Amazon for around $70 if I'm not mistaken. 

Side note: I know this makes no sense and proves how lazy I am. I hate that when I want to do a steam facial that I have to unscrew and take the top apart to add the facial attachment. I wish I would have purchased 2...1 only for my hair and the other just for my face so I wont have to keep converting it weekly. Somebody e-slap me please.


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 26, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Yep...me too. I have the Secura steamer as well. Love it...just got done doing a steam facial with it. I purchased mine from Amazon for around $70 if I'm not mistaken.  Side note: I know this makes no sense and proves how lazy I am. I hate that when I want to do a steam facial that I have to unscrew and take the top apart to add the facial attachment. I wish I would have purchased 2...1 only for my hair and the other just for my face so I wont have to keep converting it weekly. Somebody e-slap me please.



I haven't used the facial steamer yet but I did set it up for my fiancé when he had a cold. He liked it and then he steam cleaned my ring!! Love that guy

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 27, 2014)

Can I steam in a protein conditioner (Joico K pak to be exact) and then follow up with the moisturizing conditioner steam?

I just got a touchup after 22 weeks and would like to start my treatments.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 27, 2014)

I was supposed to do an oil stream treatment this weekend but I was so lazy. I applied my oils, sprayed a bit of waste on my hair, wrapped it inn a plastic bag, wrapped a towel on top, then slept on it.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 27, 2014)

Steaming right now with ORS replenish conditioner with rice bran oil and honey for 20 min


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 27, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes yesterday after misting with Aloe Vera Juice + EVOO.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 27, 2014)

blackviolet said:


> I just used my brand new LCL steamer  for the second time and I'm loving it.
> I steamed in Whiskey Soak for 30 minutes,  cooled and rinsed.
> 
> Steamed with Blueberry Cheesecake for 30 minutes.Rinsed,  followed with French Perm stabilizer plus for 1 minute.Currently air drying............hair is  soft & shiny



What vendor do you get the products from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Banana Hibiscus DC'er over Coffee Rinse


----------



## cynd (Jan 28, 2014)

20 min steam with PHT on scalp and Silk Dream VS on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

cynd

How are you liking PHT?  I like it.


----------



## cynd (Jan 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I've only had it for a few days but so far so good.  It seems to make my hair softer and so far I don't think it's breaking off as much.  I bought 2 bottles so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

cynd

I like it.  We'll hafta' check in on each other from time to time to see how it's going with PHT.

Rozlewis is also using it.

I never thought about trying it with Steam.  But I do love massaging it in.


----------



## cynd (Jan 28, 2014)

^ Me too.  I love the consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

cynd

Let's keep each other updated. 

I hope we both get good results.:crossfingers:


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 29, 2014)

Midweek steam with AOWC and almond oil

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2014)

Up under my steamer now with some Vatika Frosting. Gonna steam it in for 30 minutes, apply a plastic cap then let it continue to soak in overnight. Prepping for wash day tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2014)

I never officially joined. Just posting all willy nilly and being rude. lol

1. How often you will steam? 

I steam weekly...the night before I wash and also on wash day. 

2. What method are you using to steam?

Secura steamer

3. What products will you steam with?
The night before wash day: Always coconut oil
Wash day depends on style: 
For roller sets/goddess braids: Hairveda 24/7, Acai Berry or Sitrinillah
For Flat ironing: MoroccanOil Hydrating Mask


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

I ordered the Q-Redew and it shipped. Can't wait to try it out. I want to not only use it to refresh my curls but to maybe steam with oil. I hate dragging my steamer out. I wonder if I can steam with dc in my hair using this.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## blondemane (Jan 30, 2014)

steamed for 40 minutes last night with AOHSR, raw honey, and coconut oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

Steamed with HQ coconut lime oil using my Q-Redew  

ETA my review...

This isn't a full review yet but I steamed until my resivor (sp?) was empty. Took maybe 10-15 minutes. DO NOT get it too close to your scalp. That ish comes out hot...I didn't think it would be that much steam coming from this little thing but yeah it was lol. It works nicely moving it throughout my hair.  My hair felt really good afterwards but next time I'm going to steam and then not add any products afterwards...just let my naked hair air dry and see what I get. I already applied my leave ins though but my hair isn't dry yet. Anyway I may wear a wash n go tomorrow since that's how my hair is styled right now and use my Q-Redew in the morning to refresh my curls.


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 Miracle Mask and my oil mix.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone here steam with their shower? Or is that a little ghetto?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Banana & Hibiscus DC'er over a cup of coffee


----------



## Beany (Feb 1, 2014)

Steamed with yes to carrots, YAM, argan oil, and EVOO for 30 minutes


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 1, 2014)

Steamed earlier with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Manuka Honey, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil. Steaming in the goodness.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 1, 2014)

Steamed DC for 45 minutes with KV coffee oil under BelNouvo DT..


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 1, 2014)

Under steamer with Natural Grow Orange & Hibiscus DC on top of slippery elm & marshmallow root tea.  Added a few EO's to the steamer.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 1, 2014)

Just sat under the steamer with 1/2 protein and 1/2 moisture treatment for 30 mins

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 2, 2014)

I steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 2, 2014)

I timed it and noticed that after 20 minutes, my steamer automatically shuts off if I fill the reservoir to the max line. 

Anyway: I sprayed my hair down with my conditioner/coconut oil/water mix then steamed it in for 20 minutes. Put on a plastic cap to let the moisture-azation (lol) soak in for a few hours or until I get tired of hearing the crunch sound of this conditioning cap. Enjoy your Super Bowl Sunday Ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Steamed in HH deep c with my Q-Redew


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 3, 2014)

Steamed with a new conditioner bear fruit hair pistachio dream and nothing else. Wanted to see how it performed by itself and it was really nice. Smells wonderful too


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok I think I'm gonna break down and get one of these 
lulu97 
Is the secura steamer easy to assemble?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Steamed in HH deep c with my Q-Redew



How do you steam with product in your hair? I am trying to figure out how to get max benefits of the Q Redew!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 4, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How do you steam with product in your hair? I am trying to figure out how to get max benefits of the Q Redew!



I cowash then apply my dc and use the Q-Redew throughout my hair until there's no more steam. I fill up the resivior (sp?) And use it as if I'm diffusing moving it throughout my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 4, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> Ok I think I'm gonna break down and get one of these lulu97 Is the secura steamer easy to assemble?



sharifeh Girl yes!!! I usually tell my husband to assemble everything but this was so easy, I did it myself. lol It comes with very clear directions and took all of 5 minutes for me to screw everything in.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 5, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> sharifeh Girl yes!!! I usually tell my husband to assemble everything but this was so easy, I did it myself. lol It comes with very clear directions and took all of 5 minutes for me to screw everything in.



lulu97 
I'm gonna get mine from amazon does that sound good? Did you order yours from there?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> lulu97 I'm gonna get mine from amazon does that sound good? Did you order yours from there?



sharifeh Yes, I ordered from Amazon. They shipped it within 2 days if I'm not mistaken.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005M...616?redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2014)

Currently steaming for 20 minutes with Hairveda's SitriNillah deep conditioner. 

*Just got done reading a thread asking if steaming is worth it*

*Reaches up to touch hair, feels the moisture and softness that this steamer is providing*

*Giggles to self at the Ladies who are missing out* lol


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC with my oil mix on top for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

Steaming with: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Deep Conditioner over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 8, 2014)

Steaming now with my fave conditioner elucence moisture balance for 45 minutes.


----------



## Beany (Feb 8, 2014)

Steaming with TMN ayurvedic tea, yes to carrots, TMN alma and avocado, and YAM for 30 min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

Beany said:


> *Steaming with TMN ayurvedic tea*, yes to carrots, *TMN alma and avocado,* and YAM for 30 min



Beany

 How are these?

 I really wanted to try this line, but too many issues with Shipping.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 8, 2014)

Alta Angel said:


> Steaming now with my fave conditioner elucence moisture balance for 45 minutes.


I did the same thing this morning for 1 hour. It was great!  Moist hair after an over night henna treatment!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm steaming in my day long DC now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Steam dcd with ST vanilla


----------



## Rnjones (Feb 9, 2014)

Steamed with joico moisture recovery balm for 30 mins.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beany (Feb 9, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beany
> 
> How are these?
> 
> I really wanted to try this line, but too many issues with Shipping.



IDareT'sHair  My first impression of the tea was the smell, you can definitely tell it has ACV in it lol. I didn't notice anything spectacular with the tea.

The Alma and avocado LI is ok as a LI, but it has aloe in it and my hair handles aloe better in DCs and ROs. I didn't notice any difference in my hair when I used it on dry hair as a LI, but when I used it as a DC I saw a  difference. My hair was really soft. I used ALOT though smh, it didn't give a lot of slip until I started caking it on. It gave me great curl definition and absorbs well (that's saying alot as I have 4b/c low porosity hair). I ordered the caramel milkshake scent and it does not smell like that; I can't quite place the scent, it doesn't stink though.

This is not a repurchase for me. I had to use too much to get results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2014)

Beany

Thank you so much for the review. 

I had to ask for a Refund due to shipping times and no response from the vendor.

Doesn't seem like I missed much.  Thanks again.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 10, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes after misting hair with Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 11, 2014)

Steamed yesterday with bear fruit hair pistachio dream dc and my oil mix and honey for 30 min then put on plastic cap for an hr


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 11, 2014)

Misted hair with braid spray and olive oil.  Steaming for 30 min.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 11, 2014)

I steamed Saturday for 45mins. Getting a steamer is definitely one of the best purchases that I made. My hair loves it, !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

Steaming: The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 13, 2014)

DC/Steaming with NA Rhassoul Clay mixed with coconut milk.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Steaming while I eat dinner for about 50 minutes. Used It's a 10 DC and my oil mix. I thought I would run out of my original 17 oz container of the DC, but I got 4 full uses out of it, and there is still some left! I wish the bottle allowed for you to see through or open it so you can check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

Steamed with: SheScentIt Fortifying DC'er over a cup of Coffee


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 14, 2014)

Steamed w/ CJ Deep Fix


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 14, 2014)

Steaming for 30 mins right now.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Feb 14, 2014)

Today, for 20 minutes,  I steamed in Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 14, 2014)

I steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Hair Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Beany (Feb 15, 2014)

Steamed 30 min with yes to carrots, TMN alma and avocado, and YAM.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Feb 15, 2014)

Behind on my steaming!  I can never seem to get to the gym to do it, however.  Kids' ballet is messing with my steaming! LOL.  I also don't get as good of a style, even though the hair feels great with steaming, but I persevere!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 15, 2014)

Steamed in my overnIght dc this morning.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2014)

Steaming now with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, Manuka honey, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint oil, Eucalyptus oil, Rosemary oil, Coconut Crème concentrate for 30 mins.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 15, 2014)

I almost forgot why I love my Q Redew. I used it for the first time on my face and the PMS zit has started to go away. I waited for it get mostly empty before using it to steam my face. I always sleep great when using it. A great tool for my hair and cure for insomnia!


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 16, 2014)

Steamed with HQ go deep conditioner with keravada amla oil and honey for 30 min then an hr after that


----------



## cynd (Feb 16, 2014)

Quick steam/dc with SD Vanilla Silk.


----------



## schely10 (Feb 16, 2014)

Today is washday. I steamed twice - once after pre-poo'ing & once w/deep conditioner.


----------



## Rnjones (Feb 16, 2014)

Steamed yesterday with vatika oil on scalp and Darcy's pumpkin seed on hair. First 30 mins my hair was pinned up an then I let my hair down and steamed for another 15 to make sure all the new growth got some love.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2014)

Steaming in some coconut oil for 20 minutes. Once done, will throw on a conditioning cap and let it soak in overnight.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 18, 2014)

DC/Steam SD Vanilla Silk mixed with KV Fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

Steaming on Dry Hair: with Fleurtzy's Deep Conditioning Treatment


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 19, 2014)

I haven't checked in for about two weeks. I just had to wash my hair tonight. I am Pre-pooing with SM purification masque now. I will steam for 30-45 minutes with Bee Mine Deep conditioner along with my oil mix. I will style with Hairveda almond glaze and something. I'm not sure. I am trying to use up all opened products. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Beany (Feb 20, 2014)

Midweek steam session with Oyin honey hemp


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 20, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> I haven't checked in for about two weeks. I just had to wash my hair tonight. I am Pre-pooing with SM purification masque now. I will steam for 30-45 minutes with Bee Mine Deep conditioner along with my oil mix. I will style with Hairveda almond glaze and something. I'm not sure. I am trying to use up all opened products. Wish me luck!!



I was able to finish two products tonight YAY!! Naturelle Grow Herbal blends and SMPM (repurchases). I deep conditioned with the herbal blends for 45 minutes instead of bee mines. Continued great results!!! I was able to style my hair with ease. I love my steamer!!! I styled my hair in twists with Hairveda's Herbal green tea cream(first time using) and Qhemets Cocoa tree detangling ghee(not a repurchase) sealed my ends with Anita Grant's whipped butter monoi de Tahiti.


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm experimenting with steaming in twist. Will steam, then baggy 15 minutes and seal. The worst that can happen is they frizz.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone using a Huetiful steamer found a good way to get the back, besides sitting side ways? 

As I watched it yesterday, I think the main issue is that the steam rises as it comes out of the unit, so it doesn't have a chance to hit the back.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sat under the steamer last night with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.  For me sitting under the steamer is much more comfortable once I have some thick new growth.  With a fresh relaxer touch up, my head is on fire unless I open the vents of the steamer.


----------



## blondemane (Feb 21, 2014)

Steamed last week with Trader Joe's Honey, Shea Butter, Coconut oil, a little curl junkie repair me! con dish, and AOHSR. Topped off with avocado oil!


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 22, 2014)

Steamed tonight with deep conditioner applied for 40 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 22, 2014)

Steaming for 30 minutes with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Porosity Control, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 23, 2014)

I steamed for 30 minutes using a light mist of extra virgin olive oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## schely10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Today was washday, so I steamed twice - once with my pre-poo & once with my deep conditioner.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 24, 2014)

Steamed with anabelles perfect blends strawberry and aloe moisturizing conditioner for 30 min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab in Strawberry Ice Crème over a pot of Green & Black Tea(s)


----------



## melisandre (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope it's not too late to join this challenge.  I just ordered a steamer, so I'm excited to get started once it arrives.

1. How often you will steam?  I plan on steaming once a week.
2. What method are you using to steam?  I will use my LCL stand up steamer.
3. What products will you steam with?  Various conditioners (mostly Oyin or Shescentit) and EVOO.

I've been natural for about 3 years, but my hair hasn't been thriving this past year. It's barely retained any length and the crown/middle has been breaking.  Hopefully, steaming will help me get back on track!  I'm adding a current length check pic.


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 Miracle DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Crème) over a pot of Tea


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Feb 28, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado oil plus Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum DC, Porosity Control, Avacado, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 3, 2014)

Checking in: Steamed on Saturday for 45 mins using As I Am Hydration Elation Intensive Conditioner.


----------



## schely10 (Mar 3, 2014)

Today is washday so I steamed twice!


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 3, 2014)

Steamed today with bask cacao dc with annabelles hair oil I got as a free sample and honey for 30 min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2014)

Will steam in a minute with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab in Strawberry Ice Creme


----------



## Rnjones (Mar 5, 2014)

Steaming with Annabelle's blueberry dc. This is my first time tryin this conditioner so I was torn between using it alone to see how it does or mixing with avocado oil. I ended up mixing because I read somewhere that for maximum steaming benefits an oil should be used. 

Do you ladies always steam ur dc's with an oil mixed in?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 6, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Steaming with Annabelle's blueberry dc. This is my first time tryin this conditioner so I was torn between using it alone to see how it does or mixing with avocado oil. I ended up mixing because I read somewhere that for maximum steaming benefits an oil should be used.
> 
> Do you ladies always steam ur dc's with an oil mixed in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Rnjones,  I heard the same thing about oil and steaming so I *always* use some type of oil when I steam even if I don't use anything else.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Rnjones Nichelle_jb 

Um....Where Ya'll Hear that at?

*take notes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Um...so...okay

Tonight Imma steam with a little HTN Oil and some Fleurtzy DC'er...


----------



## Rnjones (Mar 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rnjones Nichelle_jb  Um....Where Ya'll Hear that at?  *take notes*


   I wish I could tell you but when researching steamers I read so many blogs, lhcf threads, and watched so many YouTube videos that  I was drowning in info. Sorry I can't be of more help.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Rnjones

No Worries Sis.  Thanks

I tried it tonight w/Oil.  I had some Hydratherma Oil I've been trying to use up, so I added it.

Will continue to do this to use up the Oil and monitor the difference.


----------



## Rnjones (Mar 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rnjones  No Worries Sis.  Thanks  I tried it tonight w/Oil.  I had some Hydratherma Oil I've been trying to use up, so I added it.  Will continue to do this to use up the Oil and monitor the difference.



Lemme know if u feel a major difference. This hair stuff is like working in research!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Rnjones said:


> Lemme know if u feel a major difference. *This hair stuff is like working in research!
> *
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Rnjones

 Yeah...it is


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top.


----------



## Beany (Mar 7, 2014)

Steaming a caramel treatment for 30 min. Wanted to leave it in overnight, but it's too drippy so steam it is.


----------



## melisandre (Mar 8, 2014)

First steam treatment.  Steaming with Shescentit Banana Brulee and EVOO.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 8, 2014)

Steaming for 30 mins with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root DC, Annabelle's Blueberry DC, Porosity Control, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 8, 2014)

Steaming for 45 mins.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Steaming: SSI Fortifying Hair Mask with HTN Oil on top


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey y'all! It's been a minute.

I steamed x3 last night with - 1.bentonite clay detox, 2. protein dc, 3. moisture dc.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 9, 2014)

Steaming for the first time in a while..... Dc with a protein heavy mix....Aubrey GPB and Milkcreek Keratin with oil on my scalp.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going to have to co-sign what Rnjones said.  I remember researching steaming pros & cons, benefits to hair etc., and reading that oil was a must but I can't recall exactly where I read that.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2014)

Doing a 20 minute steam session with HV Sitrinillah


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 10, 2014)

Steamed for 30 min with carols daughter tui smoothie with my oil mix and honey


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 11, 2014)

I deep conditioned my hair Sunday night. I used my medicated shampoo, rinsed with Shescenit Avocado conditioner(great first impression, #awesomedetangler), and deep conditioned under my steamer for 45 minutes with Curl Junkie Rehab. My steamer is a gift that keeps on giving!!!! I styled my hair with one hit wonders(OYIN collection). You know...hair dew, burnt sugar pomade, and whipped pudding!! I love this stuff!!!


----------



## shortt29 (Mar 11, 2014)

Forgot to post Saturday but steamed in Mixed Chicks deep cond with grape seed oil on top


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 11, 2014)

Currently steaming for 30 mins. I'm trying to steam twice a week for the extra moisture.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 12, 2014)

Currently steaming with Giovanni 50/50 and Chi intense moisture (ran put of 50/50) on dry hair.
Probably not a good idea to put on your night time face cream and then sit under a steamer. Oh well....

I'm tired but have about 40 more minutes to go! Ugh!


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Steamers!  I will be steaming with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair tonight! It is a LONG-NEEDED treat after not seeing my scalp in over two weeks-- hopefully I can find my scalp under all this new growth hahaha  !

My steaming method includes:

1. applying conditioner to hair
2. applying hot wet turban to hair (yes, I love those $1.00 microfiber towels)
3. Putting on plastic cap and sitting under dryer for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Rnjones (Mar 14, 2014)

Had an amazing steam session last night!  Applied some garlic infused olive/peppermint oil to scalp to help with some shedding. Applied Aussie deeeep mixed with more coconut oil than conditioner to length. Steamed for 30 minutes and then left on under plastic cap for 2 more hours. Hair felt sooooo good after rinsing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

Steaming with:
Fleurtzy's Deep Conditioner


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 14, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Extra Virgin Olive Oil plus Naturally Amari Henna Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

LAWD....I Forgot My Oil Tonight!

I got to get in the habit of doing this.


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 15, 2014)

Steaming now for 45 minutes with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.  Will use the conditioner as the base for my Kimaytube Leave In.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2014)

Steaming right now with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root DC, Porosity Control, Olive oil, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## blackviolet (Mar 15, 2014)

Steamed in Whiskey Soak, rinsed, steaming  in Yam mixed with honey & rice bran oil  for 45 mins.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Ladies---I've been lurking and decided to finally join!! I got my steamer in the mail yesterday -- and right now I'm sitting under it, steaming with Annabelle's Perfect Blend White Chocolate Mask and EVOO.   


1. How often you will steam?  *weekly*
2. What method are you using to steam? *Stand-up steamer I bought off Amazon.*
3. What products will you steam with? *Whatever works---but currently testing out Annabelle's Perfect Blend DCs and can never go wrong with my honey & EVOO mix!*


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 16, 2014)

Steamed yesterday for 45 mins


----------



## melisandre (Mar 18, 2014)

Steaming with avocado, olive oil, mayonnaise and oyin honey hemp conditioner for 30 minutes.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## LadyPBC (Mar 18, 2014)

Crazy question ... what is the proper way to steam or what is the recommended way or what is a good way to steam.  I have a Huetiful steamer but I never use it.


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 19, 2014)

I washed my hair on Sunday. I must say I am enjoying this challenge. I am loving my hair more and more...I deep conditioned with Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Hair Masque under my steamer (45min).  Love.. Love.. Love.. I styled my hair with Oyins' Hair dew, burnt sugar pomade, and whipped pudding...Hairveda's almond glaze(applied to my scalp).I keep these items on hand. Yep... that it! My staples for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

Steaming with: SheScentIt Moisture Riche under HTN Oil


----------



## Beany (Mar 22, 2014)

Currently steaming with TMN alma and avocado and Bask Yam for 30 min. Gonna overnight DC with it too.


----------



## Leona28 (Mar 22, 2014)

What are the benefits of steaming vs DC-ing only? Thx


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 22, 2014)

Steaming with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Roux Porosity Control, Avocado oil, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2014)

Rozlewis

You Changin' Days on me Girlie?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Hey girl. Not changing days just adjusting my regimen. I am 13 weeks post and I am trying to limit the manipulation so I am skipping my mid-week cowash and will bun my hair for the whole week until I reach 16 weeks and get a fresh relaxer. I tried it for the first time this week and things went pretty good. I thought my shedding would be ridiculous but it wasn't so I might keep this up for the next few weeks and then go back to my regular regimen after my relaxer.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes with It's a 10 Conditioner and vatika frosting on top.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 24, 2014)

Steaming with Annabelle perfect blends blueberry dc on half of my hair (free sample) and white chocolate dc on the other half with my oil mix and honey


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 24, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Steaming with Annabelle perfect blends blueberry dc on half of my hair (free sample) and white chocolate dc on the other half with my oil mix and honey


m
sexypebbly

Let me know how that turns out it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 24, 2014)

LadyPBC said:


> Crazy question ... what is the proper way to steam or what is the recommended way or what is a good way to steam.  I have a Huetiful steamer but I never use it.



I think it really depends on your hair needs (natural vs. relaxed, damaged vs. healthy, do you need protein or more moisture?).  Whatever your needs are based on the above, try and steam for at least 30 minutes and remember to use an oil with your conditioner (or protein treatment) of choice for reasons mentioned earlier in this thread.  

I personally like to steam with honey, a cheap-y conditioner and extra virgin olive oil for about an hour, x1 a week.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 24, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> m
> sexypebbly
> 
> Let me know how that turns out it sounds wonderful.



Rozlewis it turned out really really good. I really like the white chocolate dc alot. Very moisturizing. Gonna get more if that. And the blueberry cheesecake dc smells really good and is moisturizing too.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 24, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Rozlewis it turned out really really good. I really like the white chocolate dc alot. Very moisturizing. Gonna get more if that. And the blueberry cheesecake dc smells really good and is moisturizing too.



sexypebbly

Thanks for the info. I have both and have not used them yet. I will Henna this weekend maybe I will use the White Chocolate DC.


----------



## Beany (Mar 25, 2014)

Steamed for 15 minutes with TMN alma and avocado. Will baggy then seal in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2014)

Steaming: Fleurtzy's Hair Rx with Tea and Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 29, 2014)

Steaming with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Manuka Honey, Porosity Control, Avacado oil, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Mar 29, 2014)

I steamed for 30 minutes using Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner plus Avocado Oil.  This was after doing an overnight Henna treatment.   Got to get that moisture back in. 

Nichelle_jb


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and Vatika Frosting on top.


----------



## melisandre (Apr 2, 2014)

Steaming for 30 minutes with SSI Riche Moisture Mask.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Beany (Apr 5, 2014)

Steaming with yes to carrots scalp relief, EVOO, and YAM for 30 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2014)

Steamed:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask with Hydratherma Naturals Oil (on top)


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 5, 2014)

Deep conditioned with BeeMine Beautiful Conditioner. I used my therapy wrap, but I should've used my steamer. Styled my hair with Oyin Handmade products:HD, BSP, WP.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 5, 2014)

Steamed with Shea What Deux, honey, avocado oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, porosity control.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 5, 2014)

Steamed last night for 40 minutes 

HHJ

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## SugarRush (Apr 5, 2014)

Steamed for 30 mins with Silicon mix and Kanechom


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 7, 2014)

Steaming right now with three sisters sweet honey rose treatment (which smells really good) with carols daughter black vanilla oil and honey for about 30 min.


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and Vatika Frosting on top.


----------



## melisandre (Apr 8, 2014)

Steaming with SSI Banana Brule

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 8, 2014)

I cannot wait to get back home to DC and steam my hair!!


----------



## Beany (Apr 10, 2014)

Steaming ynobe pumpkin silk leave in for 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Steamed: Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair over a little Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil.


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Will steam with It's a 10 DC and Vatika Frosting on top.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2014)

I haven't posted in here lately, but I'm still steaming after every wash!


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 14, 2014)

I steamed using Avocado Oil plus Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful Deep Conditioner for 30 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 15, 2014)

Steaming with wild hair growth oil and my honey/HH conditioner mix.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 15, 2014)

*UPDATE*** DO NOT steam with wild hair growth oil!!! It left my hair feeling gummy, caked in oil and the color green. After 3 washes...I had to bust out my husband's pantene pro-v shampoo and completely strip my hair. My hair feels so ragged right now...I just want to cry. Lesson Learned...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

Steaming with: b.a.s.k. Beauty's YAM = Yucca, Avocado, Meadowfoam and a little HTN Oil on top


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 19, 2014)

I used Shescentit's Fortifying Hair Masque for protein (pretty good) left it on my hair about 10 minutes. It kind of smells like their Avocado Conditioner. My hair felt stronger after the cream rinse. 

I applied Shescentit's Banana Brûlée Moisturizing Deep Conditioner and set under my steamer for 45 minutes. Yes it was a great! Good slip! 

I applied my oil mixture and I styled my hair with Shescentit's Papaya Curly Soufflé and their Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting. My hair seem to do well with this combination. 

So far, I loved my night with Shescentit's products!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 19, 2014)

Steaming right now with MD Coffee and Kokum, a little Curl Junkie Rehab, Peppermint oil, Rosemary oil, Eucalyptus oil and Avocado oil over coffee. Yes, this feels so good.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 19, 2014)

Steaming now with a deep conditioner applied,


----------



## melisandre (Apr 19, 2014)

Steaming with SSI Riche Moisture Mask and jojoba oil for 30 minutes.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 19, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

Steamed tonight with:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask & HTN Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been steaming all my deep conditioners 3x a week since the middle of February... Good stuff and eliminated my dry scalp completely. Makes hair more moisturized and strong. Using homemade deep conditioners and all natural ones interchangablely.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 21, 2014)

Steamed today with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose with carols daughter black vanilla oil and honey. Wanted to use my aubrey organics GPB but it went rancid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Steamed today with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose with carols daughter black vanilla oil and honey. *Wanted to use my aubrey organics GPB but it went rancid*



sexypebbly

 I better refrigerate these.


----------



## toaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and coconut oil on top.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Apr 21, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Steamed today with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose with carols daughter black vanilla oil and honey. *Wanted to use my aubrey organics GPB but it went rancid*





IDareT'sHair said:


> sexypebbly
> 
> I better refrigerate these.



So after reading these posts, I got paranoid and smelled my Rosemary Peppermint GPB. At first, it smelled rancid to me, then it smelled like peppermint mixed with the rancid smell. It also appears darker than when I first received it. I remember it being a pearl color, but now it seems light brown/tan. I purchased it on November 4, 2013 from Amazon. How can I tell for sure if mine is rancid? erplexed

ETA: IDareT'sHair sexypebbly I forgot to mention you two in my post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2014)

Will Steam: 30 Minutes with KBB Luscious Locs & 30 Minutes with b.a.s.k. YAM


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 26, 2014)

Steaming with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil over coffee.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 26, 2014)

PerFicMsFit said:


> So after reading these posts, I got paranoid and smelled my Rosemary Peppermint GPB. At first, it smelled rancid to me, then it smelled like peppermint mixed with the rancid smell. It also appears darker than when I first received it. I remember it being a pearl color, but now it seems light brown/tan. I purchased it on November 4, 2013 from Amazon. How can I tell for sure if mine is rancid? erplexed
> 
> ETA: IDareT'sHair sexypebbly I forgot to mention you two in my post.



Perfectmisfit I think what you are describing is a rancid product. If it smells bad, then it aint good lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2014)

@PerFicMsFit

Exactly, Mine changed colors and then it separated. 

When I took the cap off & tried to get it out of the bottle (which is always a pain anyway), water poured out first and then it was a gritty/discolored mix.

That did not smell like what it smelled like when I first got it. And it's not the best smelling on a "good day"

But.......I had, had mine a lot longer than 5 Months = November 2013. 

I think I had mine over a year or so.erplexed

I wouldn't think yours would have gone bad so quickly?

ETA: I had AO Island Naturals


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Apr 26, 2014)

Steamed for 15 minutes using Coconut oil for a pre-poo followed with a 30 minute (after washing) steam treatment using Avocado oil plus MyHoneychild Molasses Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Misseyl (Apr 26, 2014)

Bought a Huetiful Hair Steamer on Friday, will be steaming once per week with conditioners.


----------



## Beany (Apr 26, 2014)

Steamed with yes to carrots, YAM, and evoo for 30 minutes. I can see and feel a real difference when I dont steam.


----------



## melisandre (Apr 27, 2014)

Just steamed for 30 min with SSI Banana Brulee and EVOO.


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and coconut oil on top.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 28, 2014)

Steamed with aubrey organics rose mesquite with carols daughter black vanilla oil and honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2014)

Steaming with a Combo:  b.a.s.k. YAM mixed with SD's Razzberry Coconut Affair


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 29, 2014)

Prepooed with a cheap conditioner and grape seed oil-30 min

Washed my hair with Shea Moisture Black soap Shampoo (I think that's what it is called) pretty good


----------



## Fine 4s (May 2, 2014)

My hair steamer started making gurgle noises when I fired it up. It eventually stopped about 3 minutes into it. It's one of the LCL stand alone hair steamers.

What does this mean? Do I have to clean something? Did I put too much water in the tank?

Tks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

Steaming with: a Mixture of b.a.s.k. YAM and BlueRoze Beauty's Coffee Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

Fine 4s

Sometimes you can run white Vinegar through it and clean it out (if that's the problem).  

And the water reservoir should never be completely filled to the brim.

When my stopped (after 4 years), it just wouldn't steam.  

It was on running etc....but not making steam.  I had to replace it.

It was LCL ProSeries 1037 (or something like that).  I repurchased the same exact one.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 3, 2014)

Steamed with MD's Seaweed and Rice DC, Porosity Control, Avocado oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 3, 2014)

I steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner.  I also added Keraveda Fenugreek oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Fine 4s (May 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fine 4s
> 
> Sometimes you can run white Vinegar through it and clean it out (if that's the problem).
> 
> ...



Can you spell out how to do it exactly? Put it in the container as I would do the water and turn it on OR you mean just pour vinegar in it? Sorry for the "density" lol IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2014)

@Fine 4s

You would fill the water reservoir with the white vinegar and run it through like you would if you were steaming by turning it on setting the timer etc...

You would probably do a combo of White Vinegar + Water to run it through there.

I've never had it happen, but read several posts where folks were able to fix their Steamers out by running White Vinegar through it.

Mine just stopped heating. It was on & working, but not producing steam/getting hot.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 5, 2014)

Steamed with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose and perfect blends hair and body oil with honey for 20 min


----------



## MGA2013 (May 6, 2014)

I'm not on this board very often but I had to say this. I've had my steamer for almost a year.. But never consistently steamed until a month ago! Steaming is the truth.. My hair is moisturized even before I use my leave ins and butters. This will definitely be apart of my regimen!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2014)

Fine 4s

Did you fix your Steama'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2014)

Steaming with: b.a.s.k. YAM mixed with KBB's Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## nmartin20 (May 9, 2014)

I washed my hair, applied my henna gloss (over night lazy) deep conditioned with Jessicurl DWT (2hrs) and sit under my steamer (45min) LOVED IT! I applied my oil mixture to my length, oiled my scalp with almond glaze, Belnouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk (leave in) and their CoCo Castor Pudding(styler). Y'all OMG! I was able to detangle with the hair milk and it smiled awesome!! Coco Castor Pudding is very nice and has a good smell as well. It gave my hold soft/medium hold.  I put my hair in several medium twists. BAM!!! This is my first impression of Belnouvo's line and I'm pleased right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2014)

Getting ready to Steam with:  AO's HSR and HTN Oil


----------



## melisandre (May 9, 2014)

Steaming with SSI Riche Moisture Mask and jojoba oil for 30 minutes.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## onesoulsista (May 9, 2014)

Count me in, I'm having issues with my steamer also. I put water in the reservior and immediately runs out.  Water runs down the side onto the floor, what does this mean?  This is my second steamer from LCL, 
 so I'm stumped on whats wrong


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

Steaming right now with Curl Junkies Curl Rehab, Porosity Control, Avocado oil, and Peppermint oil.


----------



## Beautified16 (May 10, 2014)

1. How often you will steam? I will steam my hair weekly.
2. What method are you using to steam? I am using my Huetiful Hair Steamer until I order my professional stand up steamer.
3. What products will you steam with? I will steam with every conditioner that I have in my house... lol

Today I steamed with Keracare Humecto Conditioner. My hair came out feeling so soft and moisturized


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> *Count me in, I'm having issues with my steamer also. I put water in the reservior and immediately runs out. Water runs down the side onto the floor, what does this mean? This is my second steamer from LCL,
> so I'm stumped on whats wrong*



@onesoulsista

I had that happen (with my 1st one) and I could not figure out what was wrong.

There was a very superficial crack in the reservoir. It was barely visible to the naked eye.

And then I remembered I had dropped it on my kitchen floor. It looked fine.

But the Crack was along the seam of the reservoir.

Once I replaced the Reservoir it was fine. It was like $24.99


----------



## sexypebbly (May 10, 2014)

Steaming right now with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose and rose mosqueta with perfect blends hair and body oil and honey.


----------



## onesoulsista (May 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @onesoulsista
> 
> I had that happen (with my 1st one) and I could not figure out what was wrong.
> 
> ...


.  Thank you so much. you stopped me from ordering another steamer. i could not figure out the problem. I will order another reservoir on Monday from LCL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2014)

onesoulsista

Fill up the Water Reservoir over your Sink turn it upside down and see if/how water pours out.  Try it.

When my Steamer did finally 'break' (after 6 years) it would not Heat/Steam.  It would turn on, but just wouldn't heat up.


----------



## onesoulsista (May 11, 2014)

[USER][/USER] IDareT's Hair   Thanks for the tip I will fill my reservoir with water and check it soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2014)

onesoulsista

Yeah, I had no idea my Reservoir was cracked.  I mean water was pouring out exactly as you described.

They shipped the replacement quick.


----------



## felic1 (May 11, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day Steamers!!


----------



## alanaturelle (May 11, 2014)

I'm currently deep conditioning under the steamer for 45 mins.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 11, 2014)

Steamed with SD mocha silk infusion, SD Raz coconut affair, AOGPB, AOWC


----------



## Rozlewis (May 16, 2014)

Steaming with SD Avocado Pudding, Porosity Control Avocado Oil, and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2014)

Steaming with: AO's HSR over HTN Oil


----------



## Alta Angel (May 17, 2014)

Steaming with Moisture Balance Conditioner for 1 hour.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 18, 2014)

I washed my hair Friday night. I set under my steam for 45 minutes with Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner. My hair felt so soft and moist. This product smells nice and it is thick as heck. It was late, so I deep conditioned over night. I rinsed the product out in the morning. Wondering why this isn't in my rotation; back it goes. I used Oyin's products to style my hair.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 18, 2014)

I steamed a pre-poo using coconut oil for 15 minutes.  After first washing and then applying Komaza care protein treatment (under the dryer) I followed up with a deep moisturizing treatment under the steamer for 30 minutes using some more coconut oil plus KBB's Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## melisandre (May 20, 2014)

Steaming for 30 minutes with Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Hair Mask.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## momi (May 20, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Count me in, I'm having issues with my steamer also. I put water in the reservior and immediately runs out.  Water runs down the side onto the floor, what does this mean?  This is my second steamer from LCL,
> so I'm stumped on whats wrong



You probably have a crack in it.  I'm on my second reservoir and it has a crack in it also.

Normally I steam at home - but I visited the salon last week and opted for the steam hydration.  Well - my hair definitely feels more moisturized than before and I am a weekly home steamer.  All machines aren't created equal.  My next steamer will be the professional one.

My LCL's Stats:

Cracked Reservoir
Has a cracked leg so I have to put a book underneath for it to stand up
Will only work on low.  If I use the high setting it turns off after 2 minutes.


----------



## DoDo (May 21, 2014)

1. How often you will steam? 1x a week to start off.
2. What method are you using to steam? I am using the Q-Redew
3. What products will you steam with? Aveda, Bask, Curl Junkie, Ingredients to Die for, Koils by Nature etc...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

Steamed with: b.a.s.k. Beauty's YAM & Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (May 23, 2014)

Steaming with Silk Dreams Shea What, Peppermint oil, and Avocado oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 25, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using avocado oil plus Bee Mine Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2014)

Steamed with It's a 10 DC and coconut oil on top


----------



## melisandre (May 26, 2014)

Steaming with SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse for 30 mins

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Beany (May 26, 2014)

Steamed with ynobe marshmallow hibiscus LI (FINALLY done with it), tresemme naturals condish, amla oil, and njoi ayurvedic oil for 30 minutes. I didnt rinse it out. Gonna seal my twists with qb honeybush gel (discontinued) in a bit.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 27, 2014)

How does everyone steam under their steamer?  With a plastic cap or naked?


----------



## Beany (May 27, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> How does everyone steam under their steamer?  With a plastic cap or naked?



BUCK NAKED lol


----------



## Jace032000 (May 27, 2014)

Beany said:


> BUCK NAKED lol


 
HILARIOUS! 

I just finished steaming for 60-mins (buck naked mind you) with my mixture of Hairveda's Sitrinillah mixed with honey and vatika frosting on top. This was my first time using the Hairveda line and I wasn't blown away or anything---but my hair was softer and noticeably moisturized. I slathered on some whipped clouds, sealed with vatika oil and twisted my hair up. I'm sitting under the dryer and will let you know how my twistout turns-out!


----------



## Desert Skye (May 27, 2014)

Steamed with Kenra Moisture condish mixed with sweet almond oil.  My hair awesome slip.


----------



## Alta Angel (May 27, 2014)

I just steamed to 30 minutes with my rave condish Elucence Moisture Balance.p


----------



## nmartin20 (May 28, 2014)

Washed my hair last night with Hairveda's Amala Cream Rinse, deep conditioned/steamed (45 minutes) with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Conditioner, oiled my scalp with almond glaze, applied DB Pumpkin Seed as a leave in, and styled with DB Tucuma Butter Moisture Whip(the butter is very thick and went on my hair  very nicely.. nice smell). I placed my hair in about 10-12 braids...we will see


----------



## Jace032000 (May 29, 2014)

I'm reporting back with how my twist out turned out after using the Hairveda whipped clouds.  Bottom Line: it turned out "okay" I think it was my technique (my twists were done pretty sloppy) vs the product.  Honestly, it's not even worth posting a picture over...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2014)

Steaming with: A Tea Rinse under AO's HSR & HTN Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (May 30, 2014)

Steaming tonight with SD Shea What Deux, Roux Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, and Peppermint Oil after my Henna treatment.


----------



## Beany (May 31, 2014)

Steaming a caramel treatment for 30 min


----------



## Nichelle_jb (May 31, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 4, 2014)

I washed my hair tonight. I used Hairveda's Alama Cream Rinse to wash(hair this stuff). I DC/Steamed with Shescentit's Banana Brûlée MDC(nice slip and detangling was easy) 45 minutes under my steamer. Applied my leave in(hair dew). Styled with Shescentit's JB buttercream frosting and curly souffle(should've got another jar of this during her last sale). Oiled my scalp with almond glaze. I cannot go wrong with this combination


----------



## oceanwater (Jun 4, 2014)

I just bleached my hair and it's terribly dry, I need to steam asap.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 4, 2014)

Hennaed last night and rinsed out and slept with conditioner.  I wet bunned this morning and I am finally able to steam.  Will steam for 1 hr with Elucence Moisture Balance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Steaming with: Silk Dreams Razz & KV's Fenugreek in Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming with: Silk Dreams Razz & KV's Fenugreek in Black Raspberry Vanilla



IDareT'sHair

How do you like to SD Razz? I am going to use it tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Rozlewis

It's nice.  No complaints.  

It's on the thicker side.  (At least this jar I just finished up was).  

I still probably like SW II and VS better.  

I think my overall "Fav" from this Line is Destination Hydration (for cowashing).

Truthfully, for me, I think all of the DC'ers perform pretty much the same.  No complaints in the performance department.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> It's nice.  No complaints.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Thanks. I heard it was super moisturizing and I plan to do a protein treatment tomorrow so I want to DC with a good moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Rozlewis

So, report back and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## melisandre (Jun 6, 2014)

Steaming with SSI avocado conditioner for 30 minutes

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2014)

Steaming with Claudies Kpangnan Hydrating Dc, Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, Peppermint Oil for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2014)

Rozlewis

So, you didn't go with the SD's Razz?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> So, you didn't go with the SD's Razz?



IDareT'sHair

Nah. When you didn't rave about the super moisturizing effects so I figured I would use something in my stash that was already open. Since I did a Henna with lemon juice last week I wanted to up my moisture this week. I heard Razz was super duper moisturizing and if it is equivalent to Vanilla Silk I have other things that are open that I can use up that are just as good. I still have 2 SD Razz's so I will be using them soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2014)

Rozlewis

When I need super Moisturizing, I like: KBB, CJ Rehab, DB something like that.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I was not too impressed with the CJ Curl Rehab and I have not tried any KBB or DB Dc's. Of those brands which specific DC do you recommend? I may try to pick up some if Curlmart has it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2014)

Karen's Body Beautiful only has one = Luscious Locs Hair Mask
Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioner. 

I know they say the Pumpkin is supposedly a DC'er but I've only used that one as a Rinse Out. 

The one in the Jar is the biz.gov

Also, Jessicurl Deep Treatment is also a very good Moisturizing DC'er. 

 Also Jessicurl's Too Shea! is uber moisturizing & slippy although I usually use that one as a R/O.

@Rozlewis


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 8, 2014)

Steamed with KBB Luscious Locks Mask plus Avocado Oil for 30 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2014)

Steaming with: Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er with HTN Oil underneath


----------



## ImFrotastic (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, if I may intrude for a second, has anyone steamed without product on dry or wet hair and if so care to share your experience?


----------



## LuciaAbigail (Jun 10, 2014)

Steaming with Kenra Deep Conditioner. Love it!


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 11, 2014)

Last night was wash night, I washed with SMABS, deep conditioned/steamed with NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark(love this stuff/melts tangled away). I applied my oil mixture(good stuff). I styled my hair with Obia's Curl Enhancing Custard and Twist Whip Butter. The custard provides a medium hold and has a good slip to it. It glided on my hair after the twist butter application. The twist butter was thick, creamy, and has a floral scent. Soultanical's Knot Sauce was used as a leave(ongoing hit).  Oh, I oiled my scalp with my almond glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2014)

Steaming with:
Aubrey Organics White Camelia over Coffee and a few drops of Hydratherma Naturals Oil on top


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 14, 2014)

Steaming with Claudies Normalizing DC, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Beany (Jun 17, 2014)

Steamed with yes to carrots, YAM, and amla oil for 15 minutes then baggied for 30 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Steaming with:
Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon with HTN Oil on top.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 20, 2014)

Steaming with Claudies Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 20, 2014)

Still steaming with every wash. This wash day I DC'd overnight with Giovanni SAS then steamed it in for 20 minutes. When I went to rinse it out, my hair had soaked up all of its goodness and there was hardly any thing to rinse out. Success!


----------



## melisandre (Jun 20, 2014)

Steaming with KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask for 30 minutes

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

Steaming with:
Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er with Hydratherma Naturals Oil on top.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming with: Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er with Hydratherma Naturals Oil on top.



I can't wait to use this DC again.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 21, 2014)

I steamed for 20 minutes with coconut oil only as a pre-poo.  After shampooing I steamed for 25 minutes using Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner with Avocado oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> *I can't wait to use this DC again.*



@Saludable84

Yeah...it was really nice revisiting this.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 23, 2014)

I washed my hair tonight and I used NG Chamomile & Burdock Root as my DC. I set under my steam for 45 minutes. I was like...what?? This stuff had my hair soft, moist, and my hair was elongated. So far so good with all of their conditioners. I think this makes number 3. I have another one, I think it's mango and berries. I'm a happy camper and she has great customer service.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2014)

My q-redew broke!!! :-(  I emailed the company and they are going to send me another one once back in stock. I have to send mine back at that time. Sigh


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My q-redew broke!!! :-(  I emailed the company and they are going to send me another one once back in stock. I have to send mine back at that time. Sigh



Oh no, what happened?  I love my q-redew! I wonder how long they've been out of stock.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Oh no, what happened?  I love my q-redew! I wonder how long they've been out of stock.



To be honest I'm not sure. They told me it was a common thing when and if it does happen where it doesn't heat up and the light flashes extremely fast. I'm just glad they are going to replace it bc I love this thing. But I have to wait...  :-/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2014)

Steamed Tuesday and Today with:

Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root and Cinnamon DC'er (with Hydratherma Oil on top).


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 28, 2014)

Steaming with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair, Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jun 28, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using My Honeychild Molasses Deep Conditioner with Avocado Oil after a overnight Henna treatment.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 29, 2014)

Steaming for 30 minutes before my hike. Will leave conditioned in and bun until we get back. I will probably steam for another 30 minutes when I get back. I will up my steaming this summer because this heat is so drying.

Oh and I am using Elucence Moisture Balance as usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2014)

Steamed with:

Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er on top of Coffee with Hydratherma Naturals oil on top


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 4, 2014)

Steaming right now with:

SD Shea What Deux, Avocado Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus Oil, and Porosity Control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2014)

Steaming as I type with:

Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon over Coffee with EVOO on top.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 5, 2014)

Steamed twice:  once as a pre-poo using Naturally Amari's Henna Conditioner plus Keraveda's Fenugreek Ayurveda Herbal Oil for 15 minutes.  Second time using Shi-naturals' Peppermint Deep Conditioner plus Avocado Oil for 30 minutes.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2014)

To join please thank the OP and post the answers to the following:
*1. How often you will steam?*
1-2 times a week

*2. What method are you using to steam?*
LCL steamer

*3. What products will you steam with?*
Various oils, alternate between moisturizing and protein conditioners

I'm already a member of the challenge according to the list but this is my first time posting in the thread .

Yesterday I steamed with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Oil then put Shea Moisture's Anti-Breakage Mask on top of the oil and steamed again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

Steaming with:
Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk in Tahitian Vanilla (over Coffee w/EVOO on top)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 8, 2014)

Yay my new q-redew steamer finally shipped. I have to send the old one back once rcvd! Can't wait as I've been missing my steams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2014)

Steaming with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus DC'er *discontinued* also in Tahitian Vanilla over Coffee with EVOO on top.


----------



## DoDo (Jul 11, 2014)

Steamed with Bask Whiskey Repairative Soak and Curl Junkie Curl Rehab on top.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

Clarified and now steaming with Giovanni 2 chic Brazilian keratin & argan oil conditioner for 20 mins. I'll leave it in overnight as well. My best steam sessions are on clarified hair that can soak up all the yumminess!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 12, 2014)

Steaming right now with Hairveda Sitrinillah, Porosity Control, Hemp Seed Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary and Eucalyptus Oils.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jul 12, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes after a Henna Treatment using EVOO plus Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 13, 2014)

About to be done with my weekly steaming session. I've been deep conditioning under the steamer for 45 mins.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 14, 2014)

Steamed with happy nappy honey pink sugar hibiscus dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2014)

Steaming with: 

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty in Tahitian Vanilla with Coffee underneath & either EVOO or Pumpkin Seed on Top.


----------



## KERC1974 (Jul 17, 2014)

Steamed with Kanchecom Ceramides, wheat germ oil, peppermint oil and some Aloe Vera juice.  Will steam 1-2x / week for 30-45 minutes. Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2014)

Steamed 20 minutes with: Jasmine Bath & Beauty over Coffee with EVOO on top
Steamed another 20 minutes with: Alter Ego Garlic Rx


----------



## alanaturelle (Jul 19, 2014)

Currently steaming with a mix of different conditioners, oils and essential oils.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 19, 2014)

Steaming under my Pibbs with with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream, Porosity Control, Ayuvedic Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2014)

Steamed with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil, slathered some agave nectar on my hair and steamed again. My hair is ridiculously soft but I knew that would happen bc I'm going back to what I know works for my hair .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> *Steamed with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil, slathered some agave nectar on my hair and steamed again. My hair is ridiculously soft but I knew that would happen bc I'm going back to what I know works for my hair *.


 

nmartin20

FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

Steamed with: EVOO, Tea Blend with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC on top


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 22, 2014)

Does the steam room at the gym count for steaming your hair if I put some Vatika oil and/or conditioner in before I go in there for about 20 minutes?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 26, 2014)

Seaming right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus and Jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

Steaming with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er over Tea & under EVOO


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2014)

Steamed with Keravada's Superego oil. Followed by a steam with Happy Nappy Honey's Cherry Cocoa Moroccan Repairing Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

Steaming with:
Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Steaming with:*
> *Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er*


 
Also used: Curl Junkie's Repair Me 1st under Dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

Ended up Steaming with:

Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er w/EVCO on top instead of the Jasmine Bath & Beauty. (Both DC'er Lines are Discontinued) *cries*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2014)

Ummmm I finally open up my replacement steamer and it doesn't even work! Ugh I'm frustrated bc i was looking forward to steaming and I'm sitting hear with a shower cap on lol. I emailed q-redew


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2014)

Used some scraps (bottom of Jars) under Tea Blend with Coconut Oil on top


----------



## Alta Angel (Aug 2, 2014)

So glad to be steaming now with my fave Moisture Balance Conditioner after hennaing the front of my hair.  Will steam for an hour.  I will be getting back into the midweek steam for 30 minutes going forward.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 2, 2014)

Steaming with SD Shea What, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary Eucalyptus, Coconut Oil for 30 mins.


----------



## melisandre (Aug 2, 2014)

Steaming with KBB Luscious Hair Mask for 30 mins.  I've been slacking.    It's been a while!


----------



## alanaturelle (Aug 2, 2014)

Deep conditioning under the steamer, 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 3, 2014)

Steamed for 15 minutes as a pre-poo using coconut oil plus aloe vera gel/juice.  After washing and applying a protein treatment (using Claudie's Renew) I sat under the dryer for approximately 30 minutes.  I steamed for another 30 minutes using Bee Mine's Deep Conditioner plus coconut oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2014)

Steamed with Keravada's Fenugreek oil followed by a steam with Happy Nappy Honey's Bentonite & Sea Clay conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2014)

Steamed Tonight with:

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Hibiscus *discontinued* with Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil on top


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 5, 2014)

My steamer came in (2nd replacement)! So steamed with a mixture of err thang lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2014)

Steaming with: 

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Buttercreme Xtreme Deep Conditioner *discontinued*  under EVCO.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 9, 2014)

I steamed for 30 minutes using EVOO plus Koils by Nature Shealoe Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Steamed with Keravada's Superego oil. Followed by a steam with Happy Nappy Honey's Cherry Cocoa Moroccan Repairing Masque.


Did this but used KV's coffee oil instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2014)

Steaming right now with: 

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Buttercreme Babbasu Xtreme *discontinued* over Coffee & Tea with Pure Jojoba Oil on top.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 15, 2014)

Steaming with Claudies Normalizing Conditioner, Porosity Control, Jojoba oil, Peppermint Rosemary and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2014)

Steamed this morning with: Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask over a Tea Rinse with Pure Jojoba Oil on top.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 16, 2014)

I plan to steam my plaits tomorrow using my APB ayurvedic cream. Haven't used my steamer in a while. Will be using it more frequently since I bought lots of goodies in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2014)

Steamed/did a HOT with Keravada's fenugreek oil followed by a steam with Happy Nappy Honey's Pink Hibiscus DC. This was an excellent combo for my hair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Steaming with: Karens Body Beautiful's Luscious Locs Hair Mask over Tea and under EVOO.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 23, 2014)

Steaming with a little Claudie's Normalizing and  a little Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair (finished these two items), Safflower Oil, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil for 20 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2014)

Steaming in: Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme over Moringa Tea with Pure Jojoba on top


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil followed by a steam with Claudie's Renew Protein.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 24, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Mask.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2014)

Steaming in: 

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Xtreme Buttercreme DC'er *discontinued* yet super delicious nonetheless.


----------



## Alta Angel (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally able to steam for 30 minutes with my moisture balance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

Steamed with:

Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask with Red Roobis Tea underneath and EVOO on top


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 30, 2014)

Steaming with Hairveda Sitrinillah, Porosity Control, Safflower oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 30, 2014)

Steaming for 15 mins with APB blueberry cheesecake dc topped with APB ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 30, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Steaming for 15 mins with APB blueberry cheesecake dc topped with APB ayurvedic oil.



@bajandoc

That sounds yummy. I'll have to try that.


----------



## melisandre (Aug 30, 2014)

Dry steaming for 30 minutes with coconut oil before I wash my hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Aug 31, 2014)

I steamed for 15 minutes as a pre-poo using coconut oil.  After washing and doing a medium protein treatment (with a heat cap), I steamed for 30 minutes using coconut oil plus Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2014)

Did a HOT with APB's Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil followed by a steam with J. Moniques's Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

Steamed with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk over Red Roobis Tea with EVOO on top


----------



## cynd (Sep 3, 2014)

Quick (15 min) steam with essential oils  (rosemary, thyme, cedarwood, peppermint, lavender) on my scalp and EVCO on the length.  Loving the tingles.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 5, 2014)

Steaming for 30 mins with Claudies Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Safflower Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

Will Steam in:
Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Hair Treatment (I love this stuff) Will be 1st time Steaming.

Will Steam the Shea Terra for about 20 minutes and will follow up with:

Karens Body Beautiful over Marshmallow Root Tea with Darcy's Cherry Kernel Oil Sprayed on top


----------



## cynd (Sep 6, 2014)

20 minute steam with garlic oil on my scalp and Mask Balsam Paprika on my hair.  Fire!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

cynd

How's your Hair doing?


----------



## cynd (Sep 6, 2014)

It's starting to do better IDareT'sHair.  I'm finally starting to see some growth but I'm still thickness challenged (genetically and otherwise) so I'm really trying to focus on that for now.  How are things going for you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

@cynd

That's good news. Keep focusing on Health and the Length will come.

Things going good. Playing in Products and Striving for Progress. (thanks for asking)


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 6, 2014)

Steamed for 30 minutes using Avocado Oil plus Shi-Naturals Peppermint Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil followed by a DC with J Monique's Naturals Irish & Moss


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Sep 7, 2014)

melisandre said:


> Dry steaming for 30 minutes with coconut oil before I wash my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
How do you dry steam? I want to try steaming but I was looking for a low priced steamer? Is steaming better than just putting conditioner on your hair and sitting under a dryer?

*Can someone answer the questions above? Thank you so much...I really appreciate it!*


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 7, 2014)

I steamed for the first time and applied the APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. The steamer took the conditioner to another level. My hair has not been this moisturized in a long time.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2014)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> How do you dry steam? I want to try steaming but I was looking for a low priced steamer? Is steaming better than just putting conditioner on your hair and sitting under a dryer?  Can someone answer the questions above? Thank you so much...I really appreciate it!


I dry steam by putting oil on dry hair. 

IMO a steamer is one of the best investments you'll ever make. I haven't sat under a dryer in years bc of my steamer. IDareT'sHair does a really good job of answering this question.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2014)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE

In my opinion, Steaming works better than DC'ing under the dryer or just applying & with a Plastic Cap.

Steaming allows the cuticle to open and deeper moisture penetration.  

It takes your average or not so great DC'ers to another level and makes your Great DC'er "greater".

Personally, I would wait until I could invest in the Pro-Series 1037A. ($129-$139) 

You want to make sure you get one that you won't have to replace in a year or so.

It is the most important "Hair Tool" I own.  It's extremely important in my overall Regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2014)

Will Steam next wash day with Jasmines Babbasu


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil followed by a DC with *J Monique's Naturals Irish & Moss*


 
Shay72

Your thoughts???


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
I knew you would do well with that question . Thanks! 

The Irish & Moss was a hit from day 1. I've been having so much luck with products lately. I'm gonna write a more detailed review in the hits & misses thread.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 8, 2014)

Think I will steam for 15 mins today with APB ayurvedic cream on my celies and GreenPowerhouse oil on my scalp 

ETA: ok, as usual I changed my mind last minute. Since doing that henna 2 weekends ago, my hair has been a bit dryer than usual. So I decided to spritz my celies with warm water, applied APB UltraConditioning Souffle and topped it with APB's ayurvedic oil. I applied her GreenPowerhouse and Hibiscus & Fenugreek oils to my scalp. I am now under the steamer for 20 mins.

I plan to then rinse in the shower under warm water. Let my celies air dry about 50% then apply the LI, ayurvedic cream and oils to my braids.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Sep 8, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> I dry steam by putting oil on dry hair.
> 
> IMO a steamer is one of the best investments you'll ever make. I haven't sat under a dryer in years bc of my steamer. @IDareT'sHair does a really good job of answering this question.


 
Thank you so much for your response. I really didn't know there was a difference until I saw this thread. Now, I just have to find a good deep conditioner...off to search the forum threads. I was thinking I could condition twice per week because I read somewhere that conditioner only stays coated on the hair for about four days.

Do you alternate between dry steam and then doing a deep conditioner?
If so, which do you think helps the condition of your hair more? What is your hair texture and what type of oil do you use? I'm 4a.
Sorry for all the questions.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @NICOLETHENUMBERONE
> 
> In my opinion, Steaming works better than DC'ing under the dryer or just applying & with a Plastic Cap.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, that isn't a lot of money. I thought it was going to be a few hundred dollars. The price you mentioned seems do-able. I know a few years ago a lot of people used to talk about the Pibbs dryer but I'm going to look into getting this hair steamer. 
Thank you so much...I appreciate it. 

I think I am going to faithfully condition once I get the steamer for about three months. And then get a hair analysis test. So, I will take some strands prior to deep conditioning and then get the test after deep conditioning with the steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2014)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE

This!

http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1037A-LUSTR4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2014)

Steaming In:
30 Minutes - Hairveda Methi Set Step1
30 Minutes - Jasmines Bath & Beauty Babbasu Buttercreme Xtreme


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2014)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I really didn't know there was a difference until I saw this thread. Now, I just have to find a good deep conditioner...off to search the forum threads. I was thinking I could condition twice per week because I read somewhere that conditioner only stays coated on the hair for about four days.  Do you alternate between dry steam and then doing a deep conditioner? If so, which do you think helps the condition of your hair more? What is your hair texture and what type of oil do you use? I'm 4a. Sorry for all the questions.



I dry steam with oil then top with a deep conditioner and steam again. I've also alternated and started with a deep conditioner followed by oil. But 99.9% of the time I start with the oil first. I am thinking about switching the order to see if I can make this even more beneficial for my hair. I think they both help equally with the condition of my hair but if I had to pick one over another I would pick the deep conditioner. 

I'm 4a too. 

Oils, right now I'm exclusively using Keravada and Annabelle's Perfect Blends oils.

KeraVada- Fenugreek, Coffee
APB-Hibiscus & Fenugreek, Green Powerhouse 

I also plan to get sunflower oil and possibly some Vatika Frosting (Hairveda)


----------



## cynd (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone steam daily?  I'm thinking of doing a quick, 5-10 min, steam daily (or every other day) to help my oils penetrate.


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 11, 2014)

Just steamed with my standard Elucence MB, aloe vera, castor and olive oil for 30 minutes.  I have been slacking, so I need to steam 3xs per week for the next two weeks...


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2014)

steaming with Komaza Care Olive Moisture, Safflower Oil, Porosity Control, and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2014)

Steaming with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Buttercreme Xtreme over Tea.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2014)

cynd said:


> Does anyone steam daily?  I'm thinking of doing a quick, 5-10 min, steam daily (or every other day) to help my oils penetrate.



No I feel like it's too much work for me. I've been working on shortening my routine and dealing with my hair less. If I try to do too much I start slowly neglecting my hair.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 13, 2014)

I steamed yesterday for 30 minutes using coconut oil plus Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioner.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2014)

I haven't steamed in a very long time. I'm gonna treat myself tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2014)

Steamed with:  

Karen's Body Beautiful's Luscious Locs Hair Mask over a Green Tea Rinse with EVOO on top,


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 20, 2014)

Hennaed and currently steaming witty Elucence Moisture Balance and jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

Steamed with:
L.A.C.E. Bramhi Deep Conditioner over Green Tea with EVOO on top


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 20, 2014)

Steaming right now with Claudie's Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Sunflower oil, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 22, 2014)

Steamed dor the first time in a long time with shea moisture Tahitian monoi hair repair mask, oil mix and honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Steamed in: LACE Naturals Bramhi DC'er over a Green Tea Rinse with EVOO on top.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair how's the LACE DC working out for you? I need to put mine on the exchange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

rileypak

Hey Ms. Lady!

So far, so good.:crossfingers:

Tonight was my 2nd time using it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 27, 2014)

Steaming with Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask, Porosity Control, Safflower oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Sep 27, 2014)

I steamed for 30 minutes using KeraVada Fenugreek Oil plus Koils by Nature Shealoe Conditioner

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2014)

Steaming right now with:
Darcy Botanicals Deep Treatment Hair Mask w/Coconut Oil on top


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Steamed in: LACE Naturals Bramhi DC'er over a Green Tea Rinse with EVOO on top.*


 

Did the Exact same thing today!


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 4, 2014)

Steaming tonight with SD Vanilla Silk, Porosity Control, Safflower Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 4, 2014)

Steamed with aubrey organics honeysuckle rose (new formula)
Still felt good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

rileypak

Really likin' LACE Naturals Bramhi Deep Conditioner.  

I'm treating it as a Protein/Moisture DC'er.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> rileypak
> 
> Really likin' LACE Naturals Bramhi Deep Conditioner.
> 
> I'm treating it as a Protein/Moisture DC'er.



IDareT'sHair Yay! Glad you like it!  
I won't talk about how I'm liking this Hair Caramel Protein Treatment by Mission Condition and now I'm waiting for BF to grab more


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 4, 2014)

Under the steamer now with Curl Junkie Beauticurls Strengthening conditioner topped off with my oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2014)

rileypak said:


> *I won't talk about how I'm liking this Hair Caramel Protein Treatment by Mission Condition and now I'm waiting for BF to grab more*


 
rileypak

Okay...well we won't talk about it

But....if/when you hear about a Sale BF or otherwise, please let me know.

I'd like another Roobis & Rose Detangler.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 5, 2014)

Steamed with APB White Chocolate Mouuse and Ultra Conditioning Souffle topped with Hibisus + Fenugreek oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 5, 2014)

I steamed using Darcy's Botanical Pumpkin Seed Oil Conditioner with Coconut Oil on top.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 11, 2014)

Steaming right now with silk dreams razz coconut dc and APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2014)

Steaming as we speak with: 

Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Hair Mask w/Coffee underneath and Extra Virgin Olive Oil on top


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2014)

Steaming with HNH's Coffee Caramel Brûlée & Keravada's coffee oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 12, 2014)

Steaming right now with Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask, Porosity Control, Grapeseed Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 12, 2014)

Steamed with Brown Butter Beauty Deep Conditioner plus Coconut Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Steaming with:
LACE Bramhi Ayurvedic Hair Mask over Green Tea with EVOO on top


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2014)

Steamed today with Claudie's Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, GSO, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 18, 2014)

I steamed for 40 minutes using Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner with Kera Veda Fenugreek Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 19, 2014)

Steamed with SAA and agave nectar. Then added APB's Hibiscus & Fenugreek on top and steamed again.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 19, 2014)

Steamed today with silk dreams razz coconut dc with APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2014)

Steamed in: LACE Bramhi Ayurvedic Hair Mask with Flaxseed Oil on top.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 25, 2014)

Steaming with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk (just a little) and Marie Deans Coffee and Kokum DC, Olive Oil, Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Steamed with: LACE Naturals Bramhi DC'er over Tea with EVOO on top


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Oct 26, 2014)

Pre-poo for 15 minutes under steamer with coconut oil.  Later steamed for 30 minutes using Karen Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Conditioner plus Kera Veda Fenugreek Oil.

Nichelle_jb

Probably won't be steaming for a while, I just had braids installed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2014)

Nichelle_jb

Gone Miss You (for a while).  Enjoy your Braids.  

I always look forward in seeing what you are Steaming with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2014)

Steaming with:

LACE Bramhi over Green/Black Teas & Black Coffee Rinse with EVOO on top


----------



## lenu80 (Nov 1, 2014)

Steaming with onion  juice massaged into my scalp.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 1, 2014)

Steaming with Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 2, 2014)

Ladies, look at my new toy!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> Ladies, look at my new toy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 282087



Funmiloves

Nice. I am sure you will love it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 2, 2014)

I just ordered a Huetiful hair steamer for my DD. She said she wanted one for her birthday (she's a PJ too LOL) and I am looking forward to using this birthday present when I visit her LOL

She ordered the Alter Ego Garlic hair mask on Amazon for herself and is looking forward to the steamer


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nichelle_jb
> 
> Gone Miss You (for a while).  Enjoy your Braids.
> 
> I always look forward in seeing what you are Steaming with.


Thanks IDareT'sHair, I'll still drop by to see what you and roslewis have posted.  I always get ideas of new conditioners to try out from you (for Black Friday) and I love the combinations that Roslewis comes up with for her oil (carrier plus essential oils).  You both inspire me to broaden my horizons.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2014)

Nichelle_jb

We will miss you while you are gone but we look forward to you joining us when you take the bauds out. Enjoy your braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2014)

Nichelle_jb

Yep.  Keep your eye on this thread.  And Hurry Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

Steaming right now with:
LACE Bramhi over Black, Green Tea & Coffee Rinse with - Flaxseed Oil on top


----------



## Funmiloves (Nov 8, 2014)

Steaming with coconut oil, castor oil and ORS Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## melisandre (Nov 8, 2014)

Steaming with KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask, EVOO, and JBCO for 30 mins.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 9, 2014)

Steamed with bear fruit hair pistachio dream cream conditioner, carols daughter black vanilla oil and honey


----------



## cynd (Nov 9, 2014)

20 min steam with KJNaturals Rosemary Coconut Cream Conditioning Mask.  First time steaming in celies.  I hope I don't regret it when it's time to take them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Steaming now:

JessiCurl Weekly Treatment over Marshallow Tea & Slippery Elm Tea with Pure Avocado Oil on top.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2014)

Steaming now with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow RootSlippery Elm Deep Conditioner, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus, and Olive Oil over coffee.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 16, 2014)

Steaming right now with aubrey organics island naturals tropical repair (new formula) with carols daughter black vanilla oil and honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Steaming with: 

Jessicurl Deep Treatment 8nder black coffee with Keravada Coffee Oil on top.


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 19, 2014)

Steaming with:

Elucence Moisture Balance Condish.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 21, 2014)

Steaming with Claudies Normalizing DC (just a little left) & Shescentit Avocado Conditioner, Porosity Control,  Peppermint, Eucalyptus, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Steaming with:
Jasmine Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk DC'er over Saw Palmetto Tea with Pure Cold Pressed Avocado on top.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 23, 2014)

Steamed yesterday with silk dreams razz coconut dc with APB oil and honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

Steamed with:

Jessicurl Weekly Treatment


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

Going to steam using:

NG Orange and Hibiscus Deep Conditioner mixed w/ JBCO and Hempseed oil


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 23, 2014)

Steamed with joico moisture recovery balm and avocado oil

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

Will probably Steam with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Hair Masque in the a.m. over Tea (Red Roobis/Hibiscus).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will probably Steam with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Hair Masque in the a.m. over Tea (Red Roobis/Hibiscus).*


 
Ended up using:
Jessicurl Weekly Deep treatment over Black Coffee with Claudie's Montego Bay Hair Oil on top.

Will still do a Tea Rinse with Red Roobis & Hibiscus Teas.


----------



## atlien11 (Nov 27, 2014)

Cant wait to join this challenge! Asking my boyfriend..umm err...santa ...to bring me a steamer for christmas


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 28, 2014)

Steaming over coffee with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner, Porosity Control, Olive oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2014)

Steamed with: Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Hair Mask over Red Roobis Tea


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 1, 2014)

Steamed last night with silk dreams razz coconut dc with APB ayurvedic oil and honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

Steaming in a few with: Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Hair Masque


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 6, 2014)

steaming with Clauidies Moisturizing DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

Steamed tonight with:

Mission:Condition's Candy Hair mixed with M:C's Tutti Fruitti over Hibiscus & Marshmallow Root Tea(s).


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I will be starting a 2015 thread this weekend. I will tag everyone who is currently in this challenge.


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know whether I subscribe to this challenge but I steam every week after co-washing/using a sulfate free shampoo/ using any one of the Sheamoisture hair masques, Aunt Jackie's, a DIY Conditioner, As I Am conditioner, and Cantu.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2014)

Misseyl

Hi - I can add you in the challenge since you steam weekly. I will be posting the 2015 thread soon.


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 12, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Misseyl
> 
> Hi - I can add you in the challenge since you steam weekly. I will be posting the 2015 thread soon.



Rozlewis

Can you add me as well please? My steamer has been stored in my moms garage for over a year and it got damaged when she moved last month. I just bought a new one from LCL beauty and it should be here Monday. Can't wait to start steaming every week again


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2014)

Tchanelle said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> Can you add me as well please? My steamer has been stored in my moms garage for over a year and it got damaged when she moved last month. I just bought a new one from LCL beauty and it should be here Monday. Can't wait to start steaming every week again



Hi Tchanelle,

Welcome to the challenge. I will start the new thread today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2014)

Steaming with:
Mission:Condition's Tropical Fruit Hair Mask (over a Tea Rinse)


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2014)

Steamed for 30 mins with Marie Dean’s Coffee and Kokum DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 14, 2014)

Steaming right now with bee mine Bee-ti-ful deep conditioner


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 14, 2014)

Steaming now with Elucence Moisture Balance. Want to steam at least 3 more times in next two weeks. I plan on getting my hair straightened the week of New Years if I can work up the nerve. I need a trim,  not a 3inch cut like the last time I went to a professional ....


----------



## Desert Skye (Dec 15, 2014)

I just got my LCL steamer delivered today! I am thinking of all the nice DC I can use with it.


----------



## Desert Skye (Dec 17, 2014)

I am now steaming with a mix so NTM and Kenra MC. Hair is feeling good already


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 18, 2014)

Please continue me in this challenge. Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

Steaming with: Mission:Condition Candy Hair


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 18, 2014)

Steamed last night with SheScentIt curl moist & riche moist conditioner with Brahmi, Alma, & Bringraj oil applied to the scalp


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2014)

Steaming right now with Marie Dean’s Purely Basic Mango Pineapple DC & Hemp and Aloe Conditioner PROLESS, Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, Olive Oil and Eucalyptus Oil over coffee.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 20, 2014)

Steamed yesterday with Curl Junkie curl rehab. Before I sat under the steamer, I spritzed my hair with aloe vera juice. Took my steaming session to a whole new level. Lawd have mercy my hair was so stinking soft. I didn't rinse and just went straight to setting and had one of the best roller sets I've had in a while.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm taking a couple weeks break from braids so I was able to get back to Steaming. 

I did a Hot Oil treatment as a pre-poo using coconut oil.  I steamed the Hot oil treatment for about 15 minutes.  After shampooing, I applied a Medium Protein treatment (Claudie's Renew) and got under the dryer for about 25 minutes. 

Followed up with a Moisturizing Deep Conditioning treatment using Shi-Naturals Peppermint Stimulating Conditioner plus Jojoba oil for about 30 minutes under the steamer. 

I then did a roller-set using curlformers.  

lulu97 thanks for the idea to use Aloe Vera juice, I'll try that next week when I do another roller-set.  

Nichelle_jb


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2014)

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Desert Skye (Dec 21, 2014)

Steaming tonight with le kair cholesterol and Kenra mc. I am the last person on earth to have tried cholesterol for their hair


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 29, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Steamed yesterday with Curl Junkie curl rehab. Before I sat under the steamer, I spritzed my hair with aloe vera juice. Took my steaming session to a whole new level. Lawd have mercy my hair was so stinking soft. I didn't rinse and just went straight to setting and had one of the best roller sets I've had in a while.


 
lulu97, this sounds like a great idea to use up my AVJ I still have after going with AVG for step 1 in my leave-in.  Thanks!


----------



## Funmiloves (Dec 31, 2014)

Me right now


----------

